#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-18
<jenda> beuno: still there? :)
<jenda> Team, please review: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
* jenda goes sleepytime.
* nixternal looks
* nixternal might be taking a marketing job with a fairly popular OSS company
<Burgundavia> somerville32: you around?
<somerville32> Of course :)
<Burgundavia> shall we chat quickly about a script?
<somerville32> Sure. : )
<Burgundavia> here is what I envision
<Burgundavia> your script parses the emails and then dumps the result out to be pasted into the wiki page
<Burgundavia> after that they are hand sorted as needed] 
<Burgundavia> but here is the challenge with the script: it has to parse the body of the email, not just the subject line
<somerville32> Hmm...
<Burgundavia> however, parsing isnt so bad
<Burgundavia> you need to search for any number of numbers, followed a - and then a 1
<somerville32> So you only want new upstream releases, right?
<Burgundavia> yes
<somerville32> Want it divided by repository?
<Burgundavia> nope
<somerville32> Section?
<Burgundavia> nope
<Burgundavia> that is done after
<somerville32> I mean repository section (ie. Science, Graphics, Gnome, etc.)
<somerville32> That way people can pick packages to talk about that they know something about (or help them to do that)
<somerville32> I mean repository section (ie. Science, Graphics, Gnome, etc.)
<somerville32> That way people can pick packages to talk about that they know something about (or help them to do that)
<somerville32> And we could also sort feisty changes by repository section
<somerville32> We kind of do already
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> we could do that, see how it works
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> So I'll get it to output in Wiki format
<somerville32> ie.
<somerville32> === Science ===
<somerville32> <Package Name> by <Uploader> on <Date>
<Burgundavia> yep, that works
<poningru> Burgundavia: was the gmail account created?
<Burgundavia> poningru: nope, going to try this instead
<somerville32> I can get it to try and pull an html link to put with it from the package description if you'd like
<somerville32> Most packages have a link in their long description
<Burgundavia> that would be good
<poningru> what are we trying?
<somerville32> Magic
<somerville32> : )
<Burgundavia> poningru: what timezone are you?
<poningru> NA
<poningru> EST
<Burgundavia> somerville32: what kind of timeframe are we looking at? can you test your stuff on 25?
<somerville32> 25th of December?
<somerville32> Oh
<somerville32> UWN 25
<Burgundavia> ie: do I need to sort through my UWN queue to get 25 out?
<Burgundavia> tbh, I am little bit burnt out right now, mostly from work
<Burgundavia> poningru: which state?
<poningru> florida
<Burgundavia> ah
<poningru> I go to uni of florida silly ;)
<Burgundavia> oh right, that
<poningru> ufl ftw :p
<somerville32> Burgundavia: I would say no since we should get UWN 25 out ASAP and I most likely won't have it finished and tested tonight (I got the flu)
<Burgundavia> ah right
<Burgundavia> ok
<poningru> somerville32: dude can you show me some of that magic?
<somerville32> poningru, lol, once I finish "casting" it, sure ;] 
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Are you going to do Mark's letter and the Kurdish follow up?
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> we can the latter
<Burgundavia> somebody else can write the former :)
* somerville32 knows very little about both.
<poningru> somerville32: make sure your wand movements are good
<poningru> and enunciate the spell
<poningru> ;)
<somerville32> poningru, This is so going to be a hack job ;] 
* somerville32 grins.
<somerville32> Welp, I need to go to bed.
* somerville32 goes to find a corner to die in. 
* somerville32 hates having the flu.
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, i'll have a crack soon
<somerville32> ...
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I doubt I'm going to be going anywhere tomorrow with this flu so I'll code the script tomorrow and write the Mark's letter thinger.
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> marks letter, we looking at 25 or 26?
<somerville32> 25
<somerville32> We promised it in 25
<somerville32> Alrighty deferred from 24
<somerville32> *Already
<tonyyarusso> better find some way to do it
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, I'm doing it tomorrow
<somerville32> We should also add a content freeze on 25 so that new content goes to 26
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> I think I probably want to hand off the chief editor position at this point
<Burgundavia> I just need to find a good sucker
<somerville32> lol
* elkbuntu hides
<Burgundavia> I was actually thinking somerville32
* somerville32 ponders.
<tonyyarusso> Good be good
<somerville32> Alrighty, I'll do it.  :] 
<tonyyarusso> Certainly not me - I'd get eaten alive :(
<tonyyarusso> Hurrah for somerville32 !
<Burgundavia> the king is dead, long live the king
<somerville32> lol
<tonyyarusso> Gah, I don't even remember which issue is which anymore.
<Burgundavia> ok, I have a list for the feisty changes
<Burgundavia> 25
<Burgundavia> shall I dump it into gobby and we can start work?
<tonyyarusso> Do I still owe my beats for this issue, or are they done?
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, They are done but feel free to start on 26
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Which releases when?
<Burgundavia> already done
<somerville32> 26 should release ASAP as well
<tonyyarusso> Hmm, okay.
<somerville32> (ie. the 20th)
<Burgundavia> I am slowly trying to ween myself off of the "I need to do everything" mentality I sometimes get into
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I know what you mean ;] 
<Burgundavia> because that is only going to burn me out
<tonyyarusso> That I can do.  The 19th is my last exam, so I can throw some things on as a break from packing.
<somerville32> Ok, lets try and get UWN 24 out tonight - I think we can do it.
<somerville32> If not tonight, for tomorrow for sure
<Burgundavia> you mean 25
<somerville32> right :] 
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Can you do the Turkish follow up?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, yeah
<Burgundavia> elkbuntu: there is a utah-ecuador link to be written about as well
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, yeah
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Can you help out with Feisty changes?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: Okay, what's it need?  I haven't really been paying attention to how they're done lately.
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Can you throw it up on Gobby?
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, There are inline comments
<Burgundavia> somerville32: 25 is already up
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, Do you know how to connect with gobby?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: yep
<tonyyarusso> be right there
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I'll brt there in a sec too
<somerville32> MitchM: Want to help with UWN 25?
<MitchM> hey elkbuntu -- my 64.187.64.115 server is down. I do not know the cause; but am trying to contact my BW provider to see what the problem is.
<elkbuntu> k
<MitchM> somerville32: Sure.
<MitchM> somerville32: How can I help?
<Burgundavia> there are a few things up
<Burgundavia> the largest is the feisty changes
<somerville32> MitchM: There are three sections we're finishing up. Mark's Letter, Kurdish incident, and Feisty Changes.
<Burgundavia> also quick stories about the devel list split, herd 1 and a call for installer develoeprs
<MitchM> Well I would help where needed. I however; not producing much type-written stuff in a while may prove to be too behind-the-times to be of much help.
<MitchM> If you guys have a specific article you want me to write I will try and get on top of it
<somerville32> MitchM: You could help out with Feisty changes.
<Rinchen> MitchM, fyi I sent you an email this morning. Might check your junk mailbo
<Rinchen> x
<MitchM> hm k :)
<MitchM> Rinchen -- dont see a single thing.
<MitchM> Send again>
<MitchM> ?
<MitchM> mitch (at) kci.net
<Rinchen> yep
<Burgundavia> MitchM: if that feels too much like diving into the deep end, you can write a few lines about the herd 1 release and the devel mailing list split
<Rinchen> MitchM, resent
<MitchM> Rinchen: k
<MitchM> Burgundavia: When are the writings due? and does someone of "editorial" stance look over the submissions?
<Burgundavia> MitchM: due right now
<Burgundavia> eidtorial stance? in what sense?
<MitchM> proof-reading
<MitchM> Rinchen: Got the e-mail
<Burgundavia> ah, right
<Rinchen> thanks. Figured I wasn't whitelisted still :-) 
<Burgundavia> our policy, as chief-editor-emeritus, is for you to start writing and we will work with you if you style needs tweaking
<Rinchen> Burgundavia, is there a gobby session id I could join to help?
<Burgundavia> gobby is up
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I'm on the phone, btw.  Will start working when done with that.
<MitchM> Rinchen: I will have to fix ubuntu-rocks.org tomorrow. All my lovely ssh passwords/encrypted text lies on my 64.187.64.115 server.
<MitchM> Which is not talking to the world right now :)
<Burgundavia> anyway, I need to run to get dinner
<Burgundavia> back in about 30 minutes
<Rinchen> MitchM, no worries. MDKE found it today and it's low priority.
<MitchM> Rinchen: K :)
<MitchM> Burgundavia: I believe I will have to pass up the opportunity to help tonight. I would really enjoy writing articles for the UWN if the opportunity arises again.
<Burgundavia> we are going to be here for a while
<somerville32> Gah
<somerville32> I can't login to the gobby session
<somerville32> ufl_ftw! right?
<MitchM> Burgundavia: At the moment though I think I have to get back to bed -- First day snowboarding yesterday; and I've slept 14 hours and still dont feel any better.
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: @, not _
<somerville32> Ah, yeah, sorry :] 
<MitchM> RinchenL white-listed, take care :)
<somerville32> Mark posted an entire e-mail in UWN25? lol
<Burgundavia> nah, I did that
<Burgundavia> probably rip that out and put it on the help wiki
<somerville32>  "Sony gets Ubuntu running a PS3" <-- So thats what the Developers are wasting their time with ;] 
<somerville32> For the Mark's letter thing, maybe the best option would be to summarize what happens and then just provide those links?
<somerville32> That way people can get informed and we can stay unbiased
<somerville32> Did we ever report on the Novell + Microsoft dela?
<somerville32> *deal
* somerville32 can't remember.
<tonyyarusso> I don't think we really needed too - enough was said already
<Burgundavia> yep, that probably works
<Burgundavia> a few sentences on what happened and then the link
<Burgundavia> s
* Rinchen agrees.
* tonyyarusso reaquaints himself with the universe, since he's clearly off-kilter
<somerville32> also quick stories about the devel list split, herd 1 and a call for installer develoeprs <-- Did they happen during UWN25 or UWN26?
<Burgundavia> 25, because they happening during that timeframe
<somerville32> k
<Rinchen> I didn't see any loco stories this week. Mel, did you get any?
<Burgundavia> eating dinner, write in a sec
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, How is it coming?
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: not much yet
<tonyyarusso> I'll get more productive as the night wears on
<somerville32> Alrighty
<tonyyarusso> especially now that I realized we were talking about the next issue
<elkbuntu> Rinchen, when various latin americans stop talking to me, i might get around to using gobby
<somerville32> I think it would most likely best for me to get to bed
<somerville32> tonyyarusso: We're talking about UWN 25 right now
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: I'm so confused....speak to me slowly
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, kk :)
* tonyyarusso blames the solar flare
<somerville32> Tonight we're going to (try) and do the Fesity Changes section and the Kurdish section in UWN 25 and then release it
<Rinchen> elkbuntu, lol
<elkbuntu> Rinchen, its hardly funny, i speak precisely 0 spanish :
<somerville32> Then, starting tomorrow, we'll get UWN 26 finished and released on the 20th
<Rinchen> que? :-) 
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> i still havent memorised that one
<elkbuntu> i can say gracias, that's about all
<elkbuntu> or even, muchos gracias
<Rinchen> hehe  I wonder, are we both working on the team south of the USA?
<elkbuntu> Rinchen, the venezuela and dominican republic teams are currently sapping my knowledge and time
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: sparklehistory on Freenode speaks high school level Spanish.
<Rinchen> elkbuntu, yep, same teams. see loco team chan
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, hehehe there's many bilingual people on freenode, i just fail to be one of them
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: That's what "connections" are for ;)
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, the problem is not lack of understanding, as they are able to speak english, it's more that i keep throwing in things like 'bbs' and confusing the crap out of them
<elkbuntu> hence needing to be verbose with everything and repeat alot
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: aaaah
<Rinchen> elkbuntu, lol...you? talk a lot? lol
* Rinchen going to get slapped for that one.
<elkbuntu> lol
<elkbuntu> nah, i'll find a less violent way to seek vengence
<tonyyarusso> or at least more sneaky
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> which basically means, i cant be bothered :
<nixternal> JOEY!!!
<Rinchen> Hiya Richie
<Rinchen> we're talking shop over on locoteams
<Rinchen> come join the fun!
* elkbuntu points to this as a reason why she's not done UWN stuff
<nixternal> heh, marketing shmarketing..i just took a quick job with the Chicago Cubs as a "Business Aspects & Marketing" teams consultant
<nixternal> FREE TICKETS!!!
<Rinchen> w00t!
<nixternal> oh ya baby...they better goto the world series this year :)
<tonyyarusso> Not if I can help it!
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<somerville32> gah
* tonyyarusso doesn't really care, but roots for the Twins when feeling ambitious
<somerville32> I'm over in gobby working hard and you guys are fooling around
* somerville32 gets out the whips.
<nixternal> hehe
<elkbuntu> we're not fooling 'round
<somerville32> Ah, yes... serious marketing biz  - it can hard to tell the difference sometime ;] 
<nixternal> lol
<elkbuntu> somerville32, oh, i thought you were calling loco stuff fooling
<somerville32> lol - well, loco stuff is crazy ;] 
<nixternal> heh
<Burgundavia> somerville32: welcome to being chief editor
<nixternal> whoa, you stepped down Burgundavia?
<Burgundavia> nixternal: yep
* somerville32 notes that elkbuntu told him that loco means crazy in some language and hence that was what we call an "inside joke".
<somerville32> Burgundavia, lol, we're making the transition right now?
<elkbuntu> somerville32, loco is crazy in spanish, iirc feminine form though
<nixternal> somerville32: less talking, more working on that UWN... Burgundavia and myself are going for a drink :)
* somerville32 giggles.
<nixternal> loco == masculine && loca == feminine...que no?
<nixternal> i seriously can't remember the verbage...been 20 years almost since i took it in high school
<somerville32> loca sounds feminine to me
<nixternal> well, ricky martin say livin' la vida loca which is all feminine i believe
<somerville32> :] 
<somerville32> nixternal: Will you recap heard 1 for me?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyFawn/Herd1/Kubuntu
<somerville32> I mean in UWN 25 ;] 
<nixternal> what needs to be recapped? some packaging got done, it was released unbroken, this is what we have to look forward to?
<nixternal> i can do that im sure
<nixternal> it was also released a week late :)
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> Nixternal: Can you complete that right now?
<nixternal> point me in the right direction
<nixternal> ooh..i need to install gobby really quick
<nixternal> ok, that is done
<somerville32> nixternal: Do you know how to connect?
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> as long as i have the correct ip of course
<nixternal> what server are we connecting to?
<Burgundavia> see the wikipage of the editing policites page
<Burgundavia> tonyyarusso: there are no plans to replace rb with banshee
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: Okay
<nixternal> alright, brief write up completed for the Herd 1 Recap
<Burgundavia> excellent
<nixternal> i wouldn't call it excellent, but it is definitely brief :)
<Burgundavia> had an interesting thought about the distrowatch data
<Madpilot> and people's unhealthy obsession with it?
<Burgundavia> create a page that shows the data graphically, via svg icons of the distros, scaled based on their hit counter
<tonyyarusso> So....no more Isle of Man on that map.
<Burgundavia> not geographically, visually
<Burgundavia> you would see a page with all the icons, ala this page":
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Burgundavia> http://www.gridter.com/linx/linux.html
<Burgundavia> but scale the icons based on the distrowatch hits
<Burgundavia> or any data, really
<Madpilot> so you'd have huge Ubuntu & Suse icons, and a bunch of 1pxX1px icons for most of the rest
<Burgundavia> basically
<Burgundavia> you could use svg animation to show you across a good timescale as well
<Burgundavia> anybody still alive?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<tonyyarusso> barely
<tonyyarusso> Up, but still feeling not so good
<Burgundavia> ok, still plugging away, but pretty tired myself
<tonyyarusso> This is disgusting.  I slept 16 hrs and just got up around dinnertime.  And want to go back to bed.
<elkbuntu> because you overslept
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: No, I've been exhausted for weeks.
<elkbuntu> docs have any explanation?
<nixternal> ey?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: "No manual entry for life"
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, i mean docs as in medical professionals
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Ooooh, duh.  I'm going to try to figure out how those work when I get back from break.  No time between now and Wednesday when I go home.
<Burgundavia> I am going to copy back from gobby
<elkbuntu> Burgundavia, oh ok
<elkbuntu> i was just about to do the kurdish bit... are we going to fix up towsonu's mess and take it back to what was published, or leave it as it is now?
<Burgundavia> UWN is far from ready to be published
<elkbuntu> im talking about the mess he made of 24
<elkbuntu> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2006-December/000890.html
<Burgundavia> rightg
<Burgundavia> what was sent via email was correct
<Burgundavia> he editing the wiki afterwards and then reverted it
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> er no
<elkbuntu> sec
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue24?action=diff&rev2=39&rev1=38
<Burgundavia> see that edit
<Burgundavia> and then see the next one
<Burgundavia> oh, wait, you are right
<elkbuntu> of course i am
<Burgundavia> I thought I had sent before he made that edit
* Burgundavia sticks his tongue out at elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> no, you had not
<elkbuntu> hence, we now have egg on our faces over that
<Burgundavia> eh, people get things wrong all the time
<Burgundavia> we trust our writers
<elkbuntu> i cant even see how he perceived it as dropped, tbh
<Burgundavia> he got wrong information
<elkbuntu> thats not the point i was asking about though.. do we fix up the uwn24 in the wiki?
<Burgundavia> uwn24 has already been fixed int he wiki
<Burgundavia> if you notice
<elkbuntu> but it's not the same wording
<elkbuntu> as what was sent out
<elkbuntu> what im asking is... shoudl the wiki and the -news archive be identical or not
<Burgundavia> hmm, good point
<elkbuntu> i believe yes for major story changes
<Burgundavia> I have generally reverted changes, but in this case I think we should leave the original wording and then add an "update" big
<elkbuntu> k
<Burgundavia> bit, rather
<tonyyarusso> What was the change?
* tonyyarusso is too lazy to look
<elkbuntu> claiming charges were dropped, when they were not
<tonyyarusso> Ah
<nixternal> ya, i remember seeing that and was like OH GOOD!
<nixternal> and then I seen the ML and was like, ok what went wrong
<Burgundavia> http://internetfreedomdisk.blogspot.com/
<tonyyarusso> Burgundavia: nice
<Burgundavia> why are you still up?
<tonyyarusso> I woke up at 6:30 PM, remember?
<tonyyarusso> "They don't look to alive to me, but the geeks have a habit of choosing bad names for things, sad but true."
<Burgundavia> right
<tonyyarusso> so true...
<tonyyarusso> Anyone else clicking "digg this story"?
<jenda> Burgundavia?
<jenda> Please check out wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite
<jenda> suggestions welcome.
<poningru> quinn storm is a guy right?
<elkbuntu> yes
<elkbuntu> poningru, why do you ask?
<tonyyarusso> poningru: Male-to-Female Transgendered, actually.  "woman trapped in a man's body"  <--their words
<tsmithe> jenda
<jenda> yes?
<tsmithe> i can't access the diy site
<tsmithe> like there's an infinite loop on the server
<tsmithe> <? while(1) { /* loopy loop */ } ?>
<jenda> must be dan at work, then :)
<tsmithe> indeed
<tsmithe> so it doesn't work for you?
<jenda> nope
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> (i guess)
<poningru> lol
<danbuch929> hello y'all
<danbuch929> Please check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<danbuch929> just like jenda said, "suggestions welcome" :-)
<jenda> danbuch929: looks like a great job to me :)
<jenda> especially the "anything from 6.06 onward, or materials that are not release-specific." is very exact.
<danbuch929> jenda: glad you approve :-D ...  I have to say that my pinky finger was hovering over "Del" as I saw all of the Breezy material still up on DIYMarketing
<jenda> meh
<jenda> I guess people still use that thing ;)
<danbuch929> ...and so it will stay :-)
<jenda> We should archive it, but it doesn't have to be offered on a silver platter IMO ;)
* danbuch929 began archiving stuff this morning - putting into bzr branch
<tsmithe> dan... the site's broke
<jenda> danbuch929^
<jenda> diy.devubuntu.com
<danbuch929> yop - seems the RSS widget from Ubuntu Counter is breaking the page
<danbuch929> can't get a result, so connection times out
<poningru> grr
<poningru> stupid lexmark x2250
<danbuch929> I'll have to peep at lastRSS.php to see if we can't trigger a workaround/fallback :-P
<poningru> doesnt work in linux :(
<danbuch929> poningru: do you have any water?
<danbuch929> poningru: you probably just have to reset the circuits.
<tsmithe> :D
<poningru> rofl
<MenZa> jenda: last prints running
<MenZa> 60 round ones, 60 long stickery ones, 36 kubuntu, 36 ubuntu
* MenZa nods
<jenda> woohoo ;)
<jenda> ;)
<MenZa> That's what you requested, 'wannit?
<jenda> I hope I can get rid of them too, some how.
<jenda> "36 ubuntu"
<jenda> Not sure if that's necessary ;)
<MenZa> :D
<MenZa> I'll send them anyway
<jenda> So you can keep those, if can think of a use for them 
<jenda> If not - send, send.
<MenZa> Nope, you take 'em :)
<MenZa> I will :)
* jenda goes back to studying.
<jenda> 1/2 left
<jenda> 300 years of history left ;)
<MenZa> :O
<MenZa> :d
<MenZa> Do let me know when you reach Winston.
<MenZa> Churchill, that is
<jenda> In Czech Legal history?
<jenda> 800-1400?
<jenda> Not sure if his fingers were long enough ;)
* jenda off
<MenZa> lol
<MenZa> Enjoy o.o
<elkbuntu> danbuch929, it wouldnt surprise me if i made explosive xml.. it's not a strong point of mine
* jenda is at 1356... but has gotta go. Long live study in public transport :)
<jenda> (1356 - when Prague became the capital of the Holy Roman Empire :) )
<tsmithe> jenda, what happened in 851?
<jenda> tsmithe: where? ;)
<tsmithe> i was testing you on your history!
<jenda> yes - but 851 where ;)
<tsmithe> oh
<tsmithe> anywhere
<tsmithe> :)
<tonyyarusso> jenda: Guernsey.
<jenda> Never heard of it.
<tsmithe> it's a channel island fool!
<jenda> But I can tell you that around that time, the Czech state was forming from the wake of Great Moravia
<tsmithe> did you cheat and just look that up?
<jenda> No, I know that.
<tsmithe> wow
<jenda> Because that's my area ;)
<jenda> (of expertise)
<tsmithe> how long did it take you to learn?
<jenda> that?
<jenda> mm
<tsmithe> well, all your czech history
<jenda> that's one of the first things they teach you in elementary school history :)
<tsmithe> ah
<jenda> Well, i had to stop when I said I was at 1356 above
<jenda> And I discovered the guy wanted us to know mainly 1400-1620
<jenda> so I knew none of that ;)
<tsmithe> that's unfortunate
<jenda> but it didn't really matter, because there was no exam - he just ticked it off in all of our indexes, for coming :)
<tsmithe> good good
<jenda> There were a grand total of 5 of us there.
* jenda has to repair his backspace key, j'sec
* tsmithe has to repair his esc key, but you don't see him complaining
<jenda> meh, still won't work.
<jenda> tsmithe: actually, after looking it up, at that time Great Moravia was still growing, and didn't even include the Czech duke-doms or whatever you call'ems yet.
<jenda> The Bohemian or Czech state came out of that in 881
<MitchM> elkbuntu, Hardware failure (both powersupplies) were "exploded" on my server. They are working on replacing them now and it should be back up within the next hour or so.
<MenZa> jenda: last prints done, look sexcellent
<jenda> MenZa: ooh, some sexcellent stickers? :)
<jenda> mmm
<MenZa> :D
<jenda> MitchM: ah, that's why :)
<MitchM> Yeah - apologies.
<MitchM> Looks like they had a nasty surge that blew up a few servers.
<MitchM> (mine included)
<MitchM> so they are replacing my power supplies for free.
* MitchM curses at the wind
<MitchM> my poor uptime was so good too.
<jenda> Oh alright ;)
<MitchM> so bear with and hopefully (if my MoBO didnt explode) it should be back up in the next hour or so
<jenda> ok, cool ;)
<danbuchWork> MitchM: yaaaaay!
<MitchM> Hurrah !
<MitchM> :)
<jenda> danbuch929: see comment above about exam... I don't see why i studied at all ;)
<jenda> (there went a precious 90 minutes of my life that I could've spent doing staff duty or flaming useless n00bs under an assumed name on a different network...)
<somerville32> I need a volunteer! :D
<danbuchWork> jenda: hilarious....   you mean I could have bugged you _that much more_ ???
<beuno> somerville32, will it hurt?
<somerville32> beuno: Nope :)
<somerville32> I just need someone to help finish up UWN 25
<beuno> oh, sure
<beuno> what can I help with?
<somerville32> There are two things: 1) Call for installer developers; and 2) Feisty changes
* jenda can help with neither
<jenda> danbuch929: yes - that much more :)
<beuno> ok, what *specifically* do I need to do?
<somerville32> beuno: Well, lets get it on gobby
<somerville32> beuno: Do you know how to use gobby/do you have it installed?
<tsmithe> Call for installer developers
<somerville32> tsmithe: You want to help too?
<tsmithe> perhaps
* beuno is sudo apt-get installing gobby
<somerville32> Feisty changes is a big job - we need as much help as we can get
<beuno> has much been done since herd1?
<somerville32> Yes.
<tsmithe> that was cjwatson's message, wasn't it...
<tsmithe> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-December/023037.html
<somerville32> Yes.
<somerville32> 72.209.68.178
<somerville32> password: ufl@ftw
<beuno> I'm there
<tsmithe> why not on the ubuntu server!
<tsmithe> i'm there!
<danbuchWork> beuno: I take it you're busy helping cody? :-)
<beuno> I can multitask sometimes
<danbuchWork> :-P I sure can't ...    can you talk about the diy/wordpress stuff?
<beuno> sure
<beuno> well
* danbuchWork prods jenda
<beuno> from what I talked with Jenda yesterday, all howtos will be stored in the wiki
<danbuchWork> right
<beuno> so, that really takes away the main reason for wordpress
<danbuchWork> as redundancy == bad
<danbuchWork> I didn't think so, really
<jenda> yes?
<danbuchWork> can we still use wp for a lot of the categorization, sorting, etc.?
<beuno> well, the thing is I think it's not worth the bloat just for that
<danbuchWork> having the HOWTO's reside on the wiki doesn't necessarily make them well-organized
<danbuchWork> beuno: gotcha
<beuno> I think it's easier/faster/better to make a custom mysql + php script
<danbuchWork> I'm happy with that
<danbuchWork> I just don't have the mysql/php chops to do it ;-)
<beuno> that's not a problem
<beuno> I get along very well with both
<beuno> I'll get t done
<beuno> and cook up some admin control panel to administrate them
<danbuchWork> are there some code libraries you can point me to?  anywhere I can peek in at the code so it isn't just you workin' on it?  :-D
<beuno> and instead of pasting the actual howto, you just paste in the URL to the wiki
<danbuchWork> beuno: that's precisely what we need to do
<danbuchWork> rather than fatten diy with copies, we're just going to fill it with URL's
<beuno> good, then I think wp is gone
<danbuchWork> hehe
<beuno> I don't think it's that much trouble
<beuno> as soon as I can access the FTP I'l download and get working
<beuno> should be done in a day or so
<beuno> then you can poke all you want  :-D
<danbuchWork> okie doke!
<danbuchWork> jenda: you catch all that?
<jenda> I'm trying
<jenda> 
<danbuchWork> in brief: bye-bye wordpress, hello less code
<jenda> I'd like to have the howtos on the wiki, but organised on our site.
<danbuchWork> $newapproach == $dan[happy] 
* danbuchWork is a hashtable
<danbuchWork> jenda: precisely - we're essentially turning diy into a dedicated index for all things Marketing from across the Ubuntu web universe
<danbuchWork> sorta like Digg for DIY Marketing (?)
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> that's it
<beuno> and I'll add a few things like "sort by budget"
<beuno> and *stuff*
<jenda> cool :)
<jenda> my thinking precisely.
<jenda> i think.
<jenda> :)
<danbuchWork> dan likes a lot
<beuno> good
<beuno> seems "wordpress" scared both of you off
<beuno> lol
<danbuchWork> awwwwww... certainly not :-)
<danbuchWork> we just didn't want to load up DIY with a bunch of content that really already has a home
<jenda> beuno: I'm not scared.
<jenda> My courage exists through ignorance.
<danbuchWork> jenda: Boo!
<jenda> I have no clue about it ;)
<beuno> ok
<beuno> well
<beuno> I'll try to get in the ftp
<beuno> if not
<beuno> dan, can you send me a zip with the latest?
<danbuchWork> will do - let me know if you can't get in first
<danbuchWork> :-)
<danbuchWork> it's BIG
<beuno> just the diy website
<beuno> mainly PHPs
<beuno> not ALL of it
<danbuchWork> gotcha
<danbuchWork> lemme know if the ftp don't work - I know MitchM is busy getting the server back up
<jenda> wow
* jenda welcomes ubotu back
<beuno> ok ok
<somerville32> Jenda: Come help :P
<somerville32> Feisty changes is a monster of a job
<jenda> somerville32: sorry, no help from me.
<tsmithe> :(
<danbuchWork> somerville32: can you post the IP for gobby again?
<somerville32> 72.209.68.178
<danbuchWork> :-(  my worky ISA server don't like
<danbuchWork> sorry - count me out, I guess...
<juliux> evening
<somerville32> juliux: Up for helping out with UWN 25?
<juliux> somerville32, today?
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> Please
<somerville32> :D
<juliux> somerville32, my internet connection is to slow for gobby:( and i was 9hrs at university
<somerville32> Go recruit people to help then ;] 
<juliux> somerville32, next time i can try it
<jenda> juliux: don't feel obliged ;)
* jenda slacks
* jenda demoralizes
* jenda runs away from somerville32
<somerville32> @lart jeda
<somerville32> ;] 
<juliux> jenda, the problem is in the evening i have ping times aroun 5000ms so gobby is not relay fun
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> indeed.
<tsmithe> relay fun?
<juliux> realy  sorry
* juliux needs a bear 
<juliux> beer
<tsmithe> a bear?
<somerville32> lmao
<tsmithe> that might be painfuk
<tsmithe> that might be painful
* Admiral_Chicago hands juliux a Black Bear
<tsmithe> not painfuk
<juliux> Admiral_Chicago, thxs
<tsmithe> a bear?
<tsmithe> do you really want a bear?
<juliux> tsmithe, beer;)
<juliux> tsmithe, no
<tsmithe> he gave you a bear
<Admiral_Chicago> that's one thing I don't need is a beer
<tsmithe> and why is that?
<Admiral_Chicago> i had my fill last night.
<tsmithe> :)
<somerville32> Admin_Chicago: Login! We need more hands! :
<juliux> somerville32, give me the ip, i will try it
<Admiral_Chicago> apparently I feel asleep chatting...
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: i would
<somerville32> 72.209.68.178
<somerville32> juliux: We use gobby
<Admiral_Chicago> however I have my calculus final right now
<juliux> somerville32, thxs
<jrib> somerville32: what does helping mean?
<somerville32> jrib: Writing ;] 
<somerville32> We're currently doing Feisty changes
<topyli> isn't the UWN about news? i have no idea what's happening
<beuno> basically looking for changelogs
<tsmithe> it's ok
<tsmithe> the whole point is you find out
<beuno> and making them human-friendly
<tsmithe> it takes for ever
<juliux> somerville32, it's not working
<tsmithe> and beuno i thought you were gone! get back here now
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: I'll take a look when I get back
<juliux> somerville32, which port ?
<tsmithe> gobby port
<tsmithe> ;)
<juliux> tsmithe, and that is which port?
<tsmithe> hang on
<somerville32> juliux: What version of Gobby are you using?
<tsmithe> 6522
<juliux> somerville32, 0.4.1-ubuntu1
<somerville32> k
<tsmithe> there's a password
<juliux> i didn't get a response from the server:(
<Admiral_Chicago> host?
<juliux> not is working
<juliux> password?
<topyli> somerville32: theoretically, i'd like to help but can't promise when i'm sick
<juliux> somerville32, password pls;)
<topyli> what's to it when i'm back in business? follow happenings? should i be running feisty?
<somerville32> ufl@ftw
<MitchM> danbuchWork, jenda, elkbuntu: Server should be back up in a few minutes here. They have to order in some new power supplies; so I will probably schedule downtime for the server Sunday for about 15-30 minutes for them to replace the new parts.
<jenda> cool
<MitchM> :)
<danbuchWork> MitchM: gotcha -  thank you!!!
<MitchM> ... slow punks. I tell you what.
<somerville32> Burgwork: ping
<Burgwork> somerville32: pong
<somerville32> burgwork: I'm a bit concerned about taking up the editor-in-chief position. Maybe we should share it?
<Burgwork> sure
<somerville32> Awesome.
<Burgwork> you get to do the whipping and I will drink the gin and tonic and get the credit
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> <g>
<somerville32> Feisty Changes has made a lot of progress this morning
<Burgwork> where? gobby?
<somerville32> Yup.
<Burgwork> if you are editing in gobby, make certain you edit the wiki page to inidicate that
<somerville32> k
<Burgwork> that means removing the content from the wiki page and placing a note in its place
<somerville32> k
<somerville32> MitchM: Want to come help out with UWN 25?
<jenda> Burgwork: can you have a look at DIF
<jenda> argh
<Burgwork> the diff>
<jenda> DIYWebsite
<Burgwork> not yet, at work
<jenda> ok
* jenda dinner
* MenZa lunch
* MenZa breakfast
* MenZa snack
<tsmithe> we need more help
* MenZa helps tsmithe
<tsmithe> there are toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsmithe> ooooooooooooooooooooo
<tsmithe> many packages
<tsmithe> and the number of "o"s there is not even close to being proportional to the amount of work lef
<tsmithe> and the number of "o"s there is not even close to being proportional to the amount of work left
<somerville32> cellofellow, Want to help with UWN 25?
<cellofellow> Sure. What sort of thing did you have in mind?
<somerville32> Do you have gobby?
<cellofellow> gobby?
<cellofellow> is that a CMS system or something?
<Burgwork> gobby is a collabortaive editor
<cellofellow> in the repos?
<Burgwork> yep, but you need a non repo version if you run 6.06
<cellofellow> Edgy here :)
<somerville32> sudo apt-get install gobby
<somerville32> Connect to:
<somerville32> 72.209.68.178
<somerville32> password: ufl@ftw
<cellofellow> k
<somerville32> cellofellow: How is it coming?
<cellofellow> ok. it just finished installing
<cellofellow> can I tell gobby to forget about ZeroConf?
<somerville32> Just click ok
<cellofellow> yeah, I know, it's just annoying
<cellofellow> whhat do I do now? click UWN 25 in the Document List?
<Burgwork> yep
<somerville32> Wow..
<somerville32> We're almost done feisty changes
* somerville32 pants.
<somerville32> Awesome work tsmithe and beuno!!
<beuno> ;D
<tsmithe> :)
<beuno> you're just saying that to get me to do more packaged
<beuno> hehehe
<beuno> packages
<somerville32> hehe - is it working?
<beuno> yes  :(
<somerville32> :D
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: i'm back, i can help with UWN now
<Admiral_Chicago> port, host etc?
<Admiral_Chicago> i got the pw
<somerville32> 72.209.68.178
<somerville32> Only 22 more packages to go in Feisty changes! :D
<somerville32> StikkitJim, Want to help?
<cellofellow> just curious, there's still five more months till Feisty is released. Is the Sid repo already frozen?
<cellofellow> or forked? or whatever it's called.
<topyli> supposed to be compete on the 21st
* Red_HerrIng peeks in
<topyli> here's the feisty development ical: http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/FeistyReleaseSchedule.ics
<somerville32> elkbuntu, Feisty changes are almost done. When will you be able to write the Kurdish article?
* beuno was thinking about translating the UWN to spanish, but is unsure now...
* jenda peeks in too
<jenda> hello Red_HerrIng 
<Red_HerrIng> yo
<Red_HerrIng> jenda: hrm.... have i talked to you before?
<jenda> Red_HerrIng: no
<jenda> but I felt someone should greet you ;)
<Red_HerrIng> i see.
<Red_HerrIng> well
<Red_HerrIng> Hi.
<somerville32> elkbuntu, ping ping ping
<beuno> does it make sense to translate the UWN?
<beuno> I can probably pitch in a bit, and fork over some work to the Argentina LoCo
<beuno> I really should get into programming the DIY website
<tonyyarusso> beuno: We already have some folks working on French, so if you're offering to step up to the plate for Spanish that's awesome.
<beuno> I guess I can give it a shot, yes
<beuno> just can't do it on my own without getting behind on the webpage
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Right.  We need lots of people to spread the work around across the board.
<beuno> how can I setup a Gobby server so we can do it there?
<Burgwork> somerville32: is morning there
<beuno> or is the current one fine to spread around?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: We already have a gobby server up ;)
<beuno> it's alright to give out the password?
<Burgwork> yep
<Burgwork> it is listed on a public wiki page
<tonyyarusso> beuno: The French ones are on there, so presumably yours will be fine.  (It's on a public wiki - the pw)
<Burgwork> the password is mostly to slow down the casual drive by
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Let somerville32 know you're doing it, so he's in the loop
<beuno> somerville32, ping (read above)
* somerville32 is going to go eat.
<somerville32> Burgwork: When do you get off work?
<Burgwork> in about 3 hours, but I am busy tonight
<somerville32> UWN 25 is going to be ready to be released tonight
<somerville32> Feisty Changes are done
* somerville32 is going to go eat.
<beuno> good luck with that pizza
<tsmithe> somerville32, ring ring
<tsmithe> do we want a kde category in the changes?
<tsmithe> it would be bigger than the xfce category
<jenda> Hello Rinchen :)
<jenda> How's life treating you?
<Rinchen> Very good this week. I revolted and told work I'm taking this week and next off. Tired of the 80 - 90 hour work weeks and all the travel.  
<Rinchen> It's like this because they didn't get me help. Well, I have help now. :-) 
<Rinchen> How's life treating you Jenda?
<Rinchen> I've been so busy I haven't been around much.
<jenda> I am just on my way to get busy these coming months...
<jenda> 80-90 hr weeks/
<jenda> phew
<jenda> that's not right.
<Rinchen> Yes, sucketh big time
<jenda> What job is that?
<Rinchen> and I"m salaried so no extra pay
<Rinchen> I work for IBM. I'm a project manager and am currently in charge of a large client's business continuity ...aka... if one of their data center's blow up, I need to ensure they keep working.
<jenda> Not bad sounding...
<jenda> My life is about to enter the semestral exam period, so it's rather cruel :)
<Rinchen> I manage about 12 people directly and 250 who take business direction from me
<Rinchen> plus I manage the client interface
<jenda> Wow!
<Rinchen> it's actually a fun job
<jenda> nice ;)
<jenda> What OS do they use?
<jenda> 
<Rinchen> mix :-)  XP, Red Hat, AIX, Solaris
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> better than nothing.
<jenda> ;)
<Rinchen> true.
<jenda> BTW, as a reward for passing (or failing) the exams, I'm going on a three week long trip to India.
<beuno> sounds like a very stress-inducing job  ;D
* beuno is very nosy
<Rinchen> beuno, yes, just a *twitch* little strees *twitch*
<jenda> hehe
<beuno> I manage half a dozen servers and some days explode into million of pieces, so I can't imagine your job
<tsmithe> somerville32, you left
<tsmithe> cody?
<tsmithe> somerville32?
<somerville32>  Hi
<tsmithe> hi
<Rinchen> beuno, it's the same for me expect it's the people that explode not the servers :-)
<beuno> yeah, I missed the "I" somewhere in there
<beuno> "I" explode into pieces
<beuno> it's pretty fun to watch I've been told
* Rinchen laughs.
<danbuchWork> beuno, jenda: we'll talk more tomorrow 'bout diy, eh?
<beuno> yeap, I've been with the UWN all day
* jenda will try
<beuno> but I'll get the base MySQL tables setup today
<danbuchWork> beuno: so I've read ;-)
<beuno> and *maybe* some scripting
<danbuchWork> excellent!
<danbuchWork> talk to you both tomorrow - I'm out of here :-)
<beuno> (still can't connect to diy server)
<beuno> how bout that zip before leaving?
<danbuchWork> beuno: (so I saw... :-( )
<danbuchWork> beuno: I'll have to send it from home when I get there
<beuno> ok, thanks!
<danbuchWork> I don't have a copy of the branch at work (yet)  :-)
<danbuchWork> np
<danbuchWork> later all!
<Rinchen> MitchM, is your server still down?
<Rinchen> MitchM, I know you had some issues yesterday.
<MitchM> Rinchen, Indeed it is. They're giving me the run around. They dont have the specific power supply for my server.
<beuno> oh, ok
<MitchM> I told them to just put one in and get it online until they can get the right part...
<beuno> can I get a ping when it's up?
<MitchM> Sure. I'll turn on ICMP when it comes online :)
<Rinchen> MitchM, thanks.
<MitchM> This has been one nightmare of a tech call.
<MitchM> Sorry for the down-time guys
<elkbuntu> cest la vie, mitch
<Rinchen> I still have some capacity at Dreamhost so if you are interested in doing a mirror for emergencies then we can probably arrange that.
<beuno> ;)
<beuno> np, it happens
<beuno> I have a couple of dedicated servers with spare space/bandwidth to
<beuno> so I can help woth mirroring too
<Rinchen> MitchM, worst case, I have about 20gig left on my home sever. It's on a T1 so it won't handle a lot of load but it works
<MitchM> eh -- well; *smile*
<Rinchen> MitchM, I can hook up a 30g usb drive to and hope it doesn't fry :-)
<MitchM> It gets quite a bit of traffic actually
<MitchM> UbuntuCounter.org alone gets approx. 3 gig's a month of in/out
<beuno> I've got 2 servers hooked up on peer1
<beuno> 10mbit
<beuno> about 60gb free on each
<MitchM> It _should_ be up in any moment...
<MitchM> so they say.
<Rinchen> lol.  I wish I could take the OC43 I have a work and press it into use but I can't. 
<Rinchen> MPLS is a wonderful thing you know...
<MitchM> meh -- here at work we just got dual oc192's
<MitchM> i'd love to snag a little but of that for sure.
<MitchM> bit*
<tsmithe> UWN 25 is done
* MitchM cheers
<tsmithe> congrats all who worked on it
<tsmithe> and not all who didn't
<tsmithe> (booo hiss)
<tsmithe> :D
* MitchM cowers
<tsmithe> you promise to help tomorrow on uwn 26?
<tsmithe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue25
<tsmithe> someone change the topic
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:tsmithe] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 225
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:tsmithe] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:tsmithe] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 is out
<tsmithe> wow i can do it!
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-19
* tonyyarusso introduces tsmithe to "get it right the first time" ;)
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> well
<tsmithe> it wasn't 225
<tsmithe> and i didn't expect to be allowed to do it :)
<somerville32> 25 isn't released yet :P
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> i thought i was
<tsmithe> :(
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:tsmithe] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 is in progress, again
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> sorry bout that, guys
<somerville32> I need to go
<somerville32> Please let elkbuntu finish
<somerville32> then copy back to wiki
<somerville32> Bug Burgundavia/Burgwork to get it sent tonight if all is good
<somerville32> And feel free to start on UWN 26
<beuno> somerville32, is the base for UWN 26 already layed out?
<somerville32> Yes
<somerville32> Just start hacking away at it
<beuno> will do
<beuno> cya tomorrow then
<somerville32> UWN 26 is going to be late
<somerville32> We'll release it this weekend
<beuno> as long as they don't put in as many packages  ;D
<beuno> leaving for a while
<beuno> cya all later
<tsmithe> bye
<somerville32> UWN 25 copied back to wiki
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> Burgwork, got that? :)
<tsmithe> i'm off
<tsmithe> good night
* somerville32 is dead too
<somerville32> This flu is really getting to me
* tsmithe is dead
<tsmithe> the fatigue is really getting to me
* tsmithe is going to sleep
<tsmithe> really, this time
<tsmithe> and get well soon cody
<tsmithe> :)
<elkbuntu> somerville32, pray tell, are you at all aware of what you started yesterday with -ops
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: what the status on UWN?
<tsmithe> done
<tsmithe> but i'm not allowed to say that until Burgwork says so
<poningru> elkbuntu: oh blargh?
<somerville32> elkubuntu: A little too aware if you ask me ;] 
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, On wiki
<somerville32> Feel free to proof
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: isn' feisty using a new kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> 2.6.20
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, Mentioned last week
<Admiral_Chicago> i could have sworn I installed it today
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: no i mean that ins't 2.6.19
<Admiral_Chicago> it's 20
<somerville32> Kernel upgrades happen all the time ;] 
<somerville32> UWN 25 is for last week remember
<Admiral_Chicago> oh yea i remember that now.
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm UWN looks good to me
<MitchM_> jenda, server is online.
<XiXaQ> hey people. How can I use the Ubuntu logo in my own Enterprise?
<XiXaQ> the business isn't strictly Ubuntu related, but it relies heavily on it. 
<Admiral_Chicago> XiXaQ: what do you mean Enterprise/
<XiXaQ> my own projects and businesses?
<XiXaQ> commersial ones.
<poningru> XiXaQ: we are not qualified to answer that question you have to contact canonical regarding that
<poningru> hold I will get you the email
<XiXaQ> for instance, a hosting company. It delivers web, storage and mail-services for its users. It relies havily on Ubuntu. Can they use the Ubuntu logo as a "stamp" on their banner?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, poningru is correct
<XiXaQ> so there isn't any "open source"-way?
<cellofellow> nope, that's all (C) and TM Canonical.
<XiXaQ> I was thinking of having a Firefox logo-stamp, an Evolution stamp, a Hula stamp, and so forth.
<poningru> err actually with that iirc you can just use powered by ubuntu stamp
<XiXaQ> hmm. But I'd like to use it as part of my banner. Space is very limited, so I'd like to just use the simple logo.
<poningru> yeah not sure about that... hold on
<cellofellow> Firefox you'll need to beg from Mozilla, and Evolution is I believe Novell.
<XiXaQ> cellofellow, yes, but Novell is ok. I communicate well with them.
<cellofellow> ok :)
<poningru> XiXaQ: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy?highlight=%28trademark%29
<poningru> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal
<XiXaQ> thanks :)
<XiXaQ> I actually vowed to God that I would uphold the Ubuntu principles when I was nine. I didn't know it though. It was called "speiderloven", which is a norwegian word, meaning something like "the law that all scouts must obey". I've always felt comforable with it and been proud of it. I discovered that ubuntu actually is more compatible with my beliefs, because it doens't restrict me to christianity.
<XiXaQ> otherwise, they are the same.
<jenda> MitchM_: great, thanks :)
<XiXaQ> I'm guessing it'll probably be ok so long as I use an image map and let the different logos point to their respective sites.
<poningru> yeah awesome
<somerville32> There appears to be some stuff missing from the feisty changes for the copy on the wiki
<somerville32> I'll fix it tomorrow
* somerville32 sighs.
<elkbuntu> Madpilot, et al, did you see? :( http://www.smh.com.au/news/web/copyright-ruling-puts-linking-on-notice/2006/12/19/1166290520771.html
<Madpilot> I did - nice job of breaking copyright by linking to it from here :)
<elkbuntu> i know
<elkbuntu> and from my blog
<elkbuntu> they have the internet in jail, right? :
<Madpilot> a broad interpretation of that ruling could well fubar things good and hard in .au
<elkbuntu> indeed
<elkbuntu> i'm interested to see how it does down
<elkbuntu> i'm envisaging it's going to enable alot of revenge litigation
<Madpilot> fun
<jenda> Madpilot: interesting part message you've got there. It genuine, too...
<Madpilot> an autokill script has taking a liking to me, and keeps issuing k-lines
<jenda> I know ;)
<jenda> nalioth is to blame, as usual.
<Madpilot> heh
<Madpilot> not going near that one ;)
<jenda> 
<elkbuntu> im more curious as to how you're getting back in
<jenda> looks like the script realises it's not doing the right thing.
<Madpilot> apparently being an op & being /ubuntu/member cloaked helps me get back in
<Madpilot> either that, or the script is fubar'd in several different ways all at once, and the klines aren't sticking
<jenda> My guess is that it checks k-lines issued on registered group cloaks.
<jenda> Although it's possible that k-lines don't even see cloaks.
<jenda> (unlike bans)
<Madpilot> I've no idea how klines work, actually... frankly never thought I'd be on the wrong end of one, either...
<jenda> elkbuntu: some nice jurisdiction you've got there...
<TheGods> i want a kline!
<elkbuntu> jenda, can you read the austlii link and say how broadly interpretable it would be :|
<TheGods> poor elkbuntu in crazy oz
<jenda> Long live the freedom of speech. It seems that if you mention a murder on your blog, or even link to an article about it, you might be considered an accomplice.
<jenda> 
<jenda> (exaggerating)
<jenda> I believe there is heavy lobbying involved, or even bribery.
<elkbuntu> jenda, ffs, dont suggest it
<jenda> hehe
<elkbuntu> our anti-circumvention laws havent been formalised yet either... they're still in the works :-/
<jenda> "If you give someone permission to do something that infringes copyright, that in itself is infringement as if you'd done it yourself. Even if you don't do the infringing act yourself, if you more or less condone someone else doing it, that's an infringing act."
<jenda> Woohoo...
<jenda> That makes the ISP's guilty too, not to mention the PC manufacturer...
<Madpilot> jenda, so, would writing a newpaper article on copyright infrigement count as an infringing act?
<jenda> Madpilot: looks like it to me ;)
<Madpilot> cool
<jenda> No, probably not.
<Madpilot> :D
<elkbuntu> jenda, read the bits at the bottom of the article, they're waiting for someone else to kick google in the nuts before they go for the kill there
<jenda> Yes.
<TheGods> google is immortal
<elkbuntu> TheGods, hardly
<TheGods> no... it's not
<Madpilot> the various **AA orgs (RIAA & co) are utterly insane
<TheGods> elkbuntu, i know :)
<TheGods> debian is immortal, however
<jenda> TheGods: Steve Ballmer will kill it.
<TheGods> no way... he's too boring
<TheGods> someone interesting will kill it
<TheGods> if anyone
<jenda> It seems to me that linking to any foreign site in the case that the country has slightly more permissive copyright rules is a violation now, too.
* TheGods out
<jenda> Because that site will likely contain material they are legally not allowed to use, according to australian laws, and therefore linking to it is illegal...
<jenda> Haha :)
<jenda> And elkbuntu, if you create this absolutely l33t desktop wallpaper, but don't release it under a free license, and you put it on _your_ blog, you're going to jail (do not pass Go).
<jenda> Because you're effectively allowing people to download copyrighted material from your site... and did you exchange links with any of your friends? They're going wivya ;)
<jenda> Enjoy.
<jenda> I'm out for now.
<elkbuntu> ok, so im not overreacting
<jenda> Nothing short of civil war would be an overreaction IMO ;)
<jenda> (this would go for website decoration, fonts, ads, etc. as well, unless they are under free licences)
* jenda really out, he has work to do
<Madpilot> night all
<lotusleaf> whiprush gone for good? :(
<jenda> lotusleaf: the last I saw of him was wiiprush
<jenda> Maybe he's just too hooked.
<lotusleaf> jenda: ya, that I remember =)
<lotusleaf> oh well :D
<jenda> !seen whiprush
<ubotu> I haven't seen whiprush recently
<jenda> Last Seen: 1 year 6 weeks 1 day (8h 41m 17s) ago
<jenda> OMG
<lotusleaf> :P
<lotusleaf> prolly cuz he was logged in with different names
<lotusleaf> either that, or I've been asleep longer than intended =)
<jenda> hehe :)
* lotusleaf looks around for doc brown
<jenda> lotusleaf: it is now 2115
<lotusleaf> jenda: cool, everyone's running ubuntu
<jenda> No, but we're hoping they will be switching soon.
<jenda> Because MS Vista is out due next year.
<lotusleaf> jenda: and duke nukem forever is, too! my god, it IS 2115!
<jenda> Oh, and the world will run out of fossile fuels in 50 years.
<jenda> And around that time, we should have working cold fusion reactors.
<lotusleaf> jenda: but then the sun will end its life cycle and we will be forced to reboot!
<jenda> uh oh :)
<jenda> my marvelous uptime will be ruined :(
<MenZa> :O
<juliux> hi all
<MenZa> hihi :)
<jenda> juliux: got my mail?
<MenZa> juliux: wann sendst du meine Polos ;)?
<juliux> jenda, yes
<juliux> MenZa, what for polos??
<jenda> great ;)
<juliux> ;)
* MenZa shrugs
<jenda> juliux: that first address in the email is MenZa's
<MenZa> :D
<juliux> jenda, yes i see it;)
<jenda> 
* jenda runs off
<MenZa> :D
* MenZa huggles jenda
<juliux> jenda, i thougt it is a surprise for him, so i don't want to said it in the channel;)
<MenZa> xD
<jenda> juliux: hehe ;) thanks - but no, it's hard business.
<juliux> jenda, where are the ubuntu christams cards?
<juliux> jenda, lol
<MenZa> und, wo sind die Bildern von die Polos?
<MenZa> Ich will ihr gern sehen ;)
<MenZa> sie*
<jenda> juliux: as yet, only christina has them.
<juliux> MenZa, ubuntu.juliux.de/polo.jpg or ubuntu.juliux.de/bilder/
<MenZa> woo
<MenZa> danle
<MenZa> danke*
<lotusleaf> ubuntu christmas cards? do the kubuntu ones have unique snowflakes in place of gears?
<juliux> jenda, shit, my father bought a color laserprinter so i want to print some christmas cards and send them to all people who help us in germany
<jenda> juliux: you're free to prod her on the mailing list ;)
* jenda really off now.
<jenda> need nap, and then need go.
* jenda no use with no nap :)
<lotusleaf> cya jendafish
<juliux> jenda, hmmm
<juliux> jenda, cu
<lotusleaf> nap really means wesnoth doesn't it ;P
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: UWN 25 looked good
<Admiral_Chicago> actually i have to edit the wiki, mispelled Eclipse
<somerville32> Admiral_Chicago, There are some problems with the Feisty changes
<somerville32> There appears to be some items missing
<tsmithe> oh what?!
<tsmithe> deleted my backup as well!
<tsmithe> somerville32, what packages?
<somerville32> I have a backup
<somerville32> And several xfce4 stuff is for sure gone
* somerville32 is an Xubuntu developer so he noticed them off the bat.
* somerville32 has really really cold hands right now and is having a hard time typing.
<MenZa> wb tsmithe
<tsmithe> howdy
<tsmithe> somerville32, you outside?
<somerville32> was
<tsmithe> it's cold outside
* somerville32 lives in Canada.
<tsmithe> my hands are toasty warm from outside
* tsmithe lives in the uk
<tsmithe> for some reason being in the cold made them warmer
<tsmithe> so anyway, i thought it was a bit weird that there were so few packages missing
<tsmithe> i mean so few xfce packages
<tsmithe> i did *not* expect there to be loads missing
<somerville32> I doubt there are _loads_ missing
<somerville32> However, there are a number of them
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> do you have a lis
<tsmithe> do you have a list
* tsmithe hopes
<somerville32> I have the doc before sorting happened (I believe)
<tsmithe> ok
<somerville32> Can I DCC it to you?
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> do i need to have open firewall ports?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I would guess
<tsmithe> cos it seems to hate me
<tsmithe> you could just email it me
<tsmithe> toby . smithe at gmail . com
<somerville32> k
<somerville32> tsmithe, sent
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> should i go through it to check which packages are missing?
<somerville32> Yes.
<somerville32> Please.
<tsmithe> will do
<tsmithe> in fact... should i just put them straight into the wiki page?
<somerville32> Yup, if they aren't there, just copy it over to the appropriate category
<somerville32> Make sure it isn't just hiding in another category though
<somerville32> Thanks a bunch! :)
<tsmithe> woah...
<tsmithe> there are a lot missing
* tsmithe is just using find-as-you-type in firefox
<somerville32> Thought so
<somerville32> Good thing we're checking
<somerville32> We spent 6 hours on that
<somerville32> Don't want good work to go to waste
<tsmithe> indeed
<tsmithe> damn that's annoying
<Admiral_Chicago> somerville32: well I won't be around to help until tomorrow evening at the earliest.
<somerville32> kk
* somerville32 has to go now.
* somerville32 waves.
<tsmithe> bye
<tsmithe> somerville32, are you still here?
<somerville32> Yes :P
<tsmithe> cos there aren't any more xfce packages
<tsmithe> :)
<somerville32> Yes there is
<tsmithe> not in that doc
<somerville32> I noticed one right off the bat when I compared the two
<tsmithe> which?
<somerville32> I'll look into it more when I get home
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> right... well i did all the missing packages from there
<tsmithe> hi beuno 
<tsmithe> there are still some things missing from that issue
<tsmithe> so don't publish any translations until the issue is actually released
<tsmithe> ping ping ping the beuno thing
<beuno> hey hey
<tsmithe> did you see above?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> its still in gobby
<beuno> so, np
<beuno> I'll wait
<beuno> what's delaying it?
<tsmithe> missing feisty changes :(
<tsmithe> i've added some
<tsmithe> but there are apparently some xfce stuffs missing
<beuno> packages?
<beuno> is that really enough to dealy the UWN being so far behind?
<tsmithe> yuhuh
<tsmithe> yuhuh
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> ask cody or corey
<tsmithe> or other people with names beginning with co
<lotusleaf> coors
<tsmithe> yes....
<tsmithe> "coors"
<beuno> roger
<mindspin> clearance clarence
<jenda> danbuch929: around?
<danbuch929> halloooooo?
<danbuch929> jenda:here!
<jenda> ah ;)
<jenda> danbuch929: I just thought of one simple thingy
<danbuch929> oh?
<danbuch929> :-)
<jenda> Could we add a little notice somewhere (bottom?) of the site that it's the working version of a broader marketing project, described at wiki.u...
<jenda> /DIYWebsite
<danbuch929> that's no prob
<danbuch929> er, uh...   "np" I mean
<jenda> danbuch929: lol :)
<jenda> danbuch929: I mean, that was really funny. So funny, I might as well be laughing out loud now, although it's not probable - but I can still pretend to be, as you will never know.
<tsmithe> jenda, you are mad
<jenda> thanks :)
<tsmithe> see?!
<tsmithe> :)
<danbuch929> hehe :-D
<danbuch929> jenda:halfway done... :-P
<danbuch929> I put the note in, but now I can't adjust the style so there isn't so much white space .... ssh is misbehavin'
<danbuch929> yes yes... I could do it some other way..  I'll take care of it when I get home :-D
<jenda> hehe :)
* jenda out
<jenda> good night
<tsmithe> night
<tsmithe> and an early one for you!
<beuno> any news on the UWN?
<tonyyarusso> I think they were going to finish it tonight perhaps
<beuno> ok, good
<beuno> spanish translation is... 70% done
<tonyyarusso> awesome
<tsmithe> beuno, i haven't heard anything
<tsmithe> somerville32, you around?
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-20
* MagicFab is away: eating...
<jenda> MagicFab: please turn away your auto-away script. They are hardly tolerated in any serious channel on freenode.
* tsmithe is away: sleeping
<jenda> tsmithe: don't do that. You're making the operator's life a lot more difficult, having to try and detect bad humor, and deciding if it is a reason to act in and of itself.
<tsmithe> poor cranky jenda
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> i thought you were going to sleep
<tsmithe> it's half past 1!
<jenda> I am, just need to finish up a few replies.
<jenda> yes, it is.
<jenda> that's early by my standards :)
* tsmithe too...
<tsmithe> and you spelt humour wrong!!!!
<tsmithe> you cannot call yourself european
<jenda> I can't call myself British.
<jenda> And am happy not to :)
<tsmithe> evil one!
<tsmithe> why happy?
<tsmithe> that's just nasty
<jenda> I learnt my english in Washington DC - proud to use it as such ;)
<tsmithe> you 'tard!
<tsmithe> do you have an american accent?!
<jenda> (I'm equally as bad at creating lame humor as I am at detecting it, BTW)
<jenda> I used to.
<tsmithe> HUMOUR!!!
<jenda> I'm afraid it's long gone :(
<tsmithe> good
<tsmithe> never be afraid
<jenda> I now have a rough, Slavic one.
<tsmithe> good
<tsmithe> that's much, much nicer
<jenda> quiet ;)
<tsmithe> :D
<tsmithe> why?
<jenda> I liked my american accent :)
<tsmithe> nooo!
<tsmithe> i was going to /ignore you for evilness
<tsmithe> but if you've lost the accent...
<jenda> meh
<tsmithe> meh!?
<jenda> If you /ignore me, you'll miss your last warning.
<jenda> ;)
<tsmithe> my last warning?
<jenda> once I really get mad at your enter-as-punctuation or manual-auto-away or british accent.
<jenda> :)
<tsmithe> lol manual-auto-away
<tsmithe> without britain you would never have had your ruddy american accent
<jenda> true
<tsmithe> and what kind of idiot doesn't put a u in humour? i mean, more countries in the world use en_GB than don't
<jenda> that doesn't mean i have to like the british accent.
<tsmithe> you don't like it?!
<tsmithe> why? you've never even heard me talk!
<jenda> Countries aren't as important as population.
<jenda> (fortunately)
<tsmithe> yes they are!
<tsmithe> they induce culture
<jenda> And *I* don't put a u in humor.
<tsmithe> thus proving jenda's idiocy
<tsmithe> and btw: humor is not a word
<jenda> It is nowhere stated that people who don't put the <redundant> u in there are idiots.
<jenda> And humor is a word, with two meanings even.
<tsmithe> it's bloody well not redundant!
<jenda> and I'm not going to argue with you, and this is offtopic.
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> mwhahaha
<beuno> jenda, got a sec?
<jenda> beuno: just one.
<jenda> Seriously ;)
<beuno> np, it's quick
<beuno> I'm doing my php/mysql magic, and I was wondering if you had 2 o 3 URLs to howtos in the wiki
<jenda> howtos for php/mysql?
<jenda> nope
<jenda> not I
<beuno> lo
<beuno> no no
<beuno> marketing
<beuno> diy stuff
<jenda> aha
<jenda> hmm
<beuno> lol
<jenda> No, I don't have any handy, I'm sorry.
<beuno> np
<beuno> I'll just use random stuff
<jenda> I don't think that material exists yet.
<jenda> ye
<jenda> yep
* beuno googles up playboy
<jenda> just use MarketingTeam/DIYWebsite MarketingTeam/SpreadUbuntu and MarketingTeam
<beuno> that will do, thanks
<jenda> np
<jenda> night
<beuno> g'night
<somerville32> tsmithe, is it taken care of?
<tsmithe> huh?
<tsmithe> it?
<somerville32> The feisty stuff
<somerville32> All taken care of?
<tsmithe> all the stuff that was in the document you gave me
<tsmithe> but as i said, there was no more xfce stuff
* MagicFab is back (gone 01:09:35)
* beuno points out jenda's comment to MagicFab:    <jenda> MagicFab: please turn away your auto-away script. They are hardly tolerated in any serious channel on freenode.
<MagicFab> this is hardly "auto away"
<tsmithe> heh
<beuno> he didn't seem in such a good mood, so tt's probably more that
<tsmithe> did you see my response
<tsmithe> "* tsmithe is away: sleeping
<tsmithe> <jenda> tsmithe: don't do that. You're making the operator's life a lot more difficult, having to try and detect bad humor, and deciding if it is a reason to act in and of itself."
* tsmithe out
<MagicFab> ?
<tsmithe> ??
<MagicFab> how is the op life any more difficult ? 
<tsmithe> who knows
<tsmithe> jenda was being cranky
<beuno> somerville32, when's the UWN 25 gonno launch?
<somerville32> tsmite: I think you should apologize to Jenda. You were very rude.
<somerville32> beuno: When ever Burgwork has time.
<MagicFab> tsmithe, I had a somewhat heated exchange with her
<somerville32> It is a he
<somerville32> Jenda is male.
<MagicFab> somerville32, huh, oups
<MagicFab> tx
<beuno> somerville32, any big changes?  I've had ppl translate ir all day, and it's about 70% done
<somerville32> beuno: The only thing changing is the feisty changes
<beuno> great
<beuno> that's mainly what's left to translate
<somerville32> Alrighty
<somerville32> I got run
<somerville32> Tak to you all tomorrow
* somerville32 waves.
<beuno> g'night
<rjian> hello guys..
<rjian> hello XiXaQ 
<rjian> helo Admiral_Chicago 
<Admiral_Chicago> rjian: hello
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: holidays is fast approaching :)
<Admiral_Chicago> yes they are rj
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: hehe by the way can u give me links of the UWN 25? I write something hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> just a sec
<Admiral_Chicago> rjian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue25
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: hehe ok thnx.. theres a new christmas release hehee
<Admiral_Chicago> a new  chirstmas release of what?
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: ubuntu hehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, i'll have to look that up
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: how can i add it on UWN 25?
<Admiral_Chicago> edit the wiki
<rjian>  i will add it on the last part of the article? i mean the bottom?
<Admiral_Chicago> rjian: actually, you'll want to talk to somerville32
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: ah ok..
<Admiral_Chicago> UWN was late, so it's for everything that happened last week
<Admiral_Chicago> you want to add that information to UWN26
<somerville32> rjian: Please do not add anything to UWN25.
<rjian> Admiral_Chicago: ok u can check the site if u want ehehe
<somerville32> Please add to 26
<rjian> somerville32: ok.. no problem
<rjian> somerville32: theres a new Ubuntu xmas edition how can i add it there?
<somerville32> rjian: You can add it under the community news
<rjian> somerville32: ok thnx a lot.. :)
* Admiral_Chicago AFK
<rjian> somerville32: ive already save it.. wats next??
<rjian> somerville32: who will edit it?
<somerville32> We will :] 
<rjian> somerville32: actually i dont know who create that OS.. hehe.. do u want to check it?
<somerville32> We'll look into it
<rjian> somerville32: check this link http://ubuntusoftware.info
<Burgundavia> somerville32: ping
<somerville32> pong
<Burgundavia> somerville32: use my nick when you pong somebody
<somerville32> lol
<Burgundavia> where are we at with 25?
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Just need final look over
<Burgundavia> and then a send?
<Burgundavia> in the in wiki?
<somerville32> Yup.
<somerville32> Feisty changes is a LOT of work
<somerville32> Took us 6 hours
<somerville32> Are we going to be able to do that each week?
<Burgundavia> yes it is
<Burgundavia> it goes faster if you ignore bits
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I ignored 50 packages
<Burgundavia> I ignore most non-desktop packages
<Burgundavia> truly duplicative stuff i usually nuke
<Burgundavia> basically, take the big stuff and the gems and you will make most people happy
<Burgundavia> sorry about disappearing, but work has been an absolute hell recently
* somerville32 nods.
<somerville32> I think we should do something to catch up
<Burgundavia> somerville32: you are a member yet?
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Yup. Why? :)
<Burgundavia> can you send via your ubuntu.com addy?
<somerville32> Yup.
<somerville32> cody-somerville@ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> want to send it
<Burgundavia> ?
<somerville32> Sure, lol
<Burgundavia> grab the raw output and paste it into an email
<somerville32> Burgundavia, What do you usually have for the subject?
<Burgundavia> nuke the toc and send to ubuntu-news@lists.ubuntu.com
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu Weekly News #XX
<somerville32> Should I add an apology for the late release?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 released, UWN 26 in progress
<somerville32> Burgundavia_, sent
<Burgundavia_> ok
<somerville32> Burgundavia_, so? :)
<Burgundavia_> sorry, busy
<somerville32> Burgundavia_, So, did you hear about what happened to your brother? :P
<Burgundavia_> no, what?
<somerville32> He got k-lined
<Burgundavia_> for what?
<somerville32> dcc exploit
<Burgundavia_> using it?
<somerville32> The rumour is that it was a mistake
* somerville32 shrugs.
<somerville32> You just paste a string into the channel and it causes people to crash and burn
* Burgundavia_ is calling him
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Make sure to share all the details ;] 
<somerville32> Burgundavia, What do you think about making issue #26 some sort of special holiday issue and have it from the 11th to the 25th so that we can get caught up :P
<Burgundavia> sure, that works
<somerville32> really? alrighty
<somerville32> Burgundavia, release procedure completed.
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> let me get that email out
<Burgundavia> done
* somerville32 cheers.
<somerville32> : )
<rjian> weeeeeeee
<rjian> somerville32: another distro hehe
<rjian> somerville32: it is called Ubuntu satanic edition..
<somerville32> 0_o
<rjian> somerville32: check this link http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/installation/
<rjian> somerville32: cool for halloween hehe
<somerville32> I dunno if I want to :P
<rjian> somerville32: did u see the x-mas edition??
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Sorta, yeah
<rjian> somerville32: cool for christmas gifts.. hehee
<somerville32> Burgundavia, So, are we going to have some sort of fancy ceremony for me;] 
<Burgundavia> here is your hat. It will get heavy
* somerville32 falls over.
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Are we going to put #25 on fridge?
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> I will write something and then get mdke to approve it
<somerville32> Maybe note that #26 is a special holiday edition?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 released, UWN 26 in progress for Dec 30th
<Burgundavia> somerville32: you received thanks from the chinese guy yet?
* somerville32 looks.
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I don't think so. Where would it be?
<Burgundavia> coming to your email
<somerville32> How do you know? lol
<Burgundavia> because it comes everytime
<somerville32> From the same guy?
<Madpilot> the UWN's Chinese fan club?
<bethko> Hello, I finally figured out the irc thing.
<Burgundavia> hey bethko
<bethko> Hopefully I will be able to make it is meetings and stuff now.
<bethko> Ok, I am trying to fiugure out how to use orca on here
<bethko> tab doesn't seem to do what I want it to
<bethko> Ok, it was ctrl tab and I think my computer is getting slow.
<bethko> Ok, so I am in the marking chat room. Anything interesting going on? I noticed that the weekly newsletter cameout.
<bethko> I am trying to get my hands on more cd's to pass out at events and ship-it doesn't seem to like me.
<bethko> My last two requests were turned down
<nixternal> i know i haven't been all that active, but if you need help ensuring that there is an "Up-to-date" release for the UWN let me know. it was very odd reading news from a month ago in a "weekly newsletter"
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> nixternal: The next release spans from then to the 30th
<somerville32> nixternal: So start cooking! :)
<nixternal> when did the last one end? November?
* jenda peeks in
* nixternal pokes jenda in the eye
<nixternal> quit peeking
* jenda apologises to the absent MagicFab
<somerville32> nixternal: lol, no :P
<somerville32> December 11th I think
<nixternal> ahh, ok
<somerville32> So we're doing one from 11th to 25th with it being released on the 30th
<nixternal> i seen a November 24 in there, so i assumed
<somerville32> A "holiday special"
<somerville32> nixternal: that was 23
<nixternal> no, that was 25
<nixternal> i just got done reading it
<nixternal> it had marks letter in it
<nixternal> which truthfully, i am sick of hearing about
<nixternal> idiots at the LUGs have been chewing it up
<jenda> UWN 25: "It is, apparently, addictive, and requires a large amount of dexterity and wit - which is probably why Toby Smithe has never tried it."
<jenda> WTF? :)
<somerville32> : O
<jenda> (that's not very nice)
<somerville32> He put that in himself
<somerville32> Omg.. lol
<jenda> haha :)
* somerville32 is a failure.
<jenda> What won't one do to have their name in the UWN ;)
<somerville32> Oh well, he deserves it
<somerville32> lol
* somerville32 notes that he still hasn't gotten any loves letters yet.
* jenda writes somerville32 a love letter...
<jenda> ..nah :)
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Awww....
* somerville32 is disappointed.
<jenda> But great job, anyway ;)
<somerville32> Great job everyone! :)
<somerville32> For Feisty changes, I think we only dropped ~50 packages
<somerville32> So I think that makes it the most verbose feisty change section ever
<somerville32> lol
* somerville32 notes that it took a team of 4-6 people 6 hours to do it all
<somerville32> I doubt we'll ever be that verbose again, haha
<jenda> hehe ;)
<jenda> I can help (try helping) with next weeks section on the MT.
<jenda> I will definitely do the part about the DIY ;)
<jenda> As I don't trust anyone to describe it well :-)
<somerville32> UWN 26 is going to have to be awesome if we're going to get away with not having a UWN for half a month, lol
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> UHMN
<jenda> Ubuntu Half-monthly Newsletter.
<somerville32> More like: UAMN
<somerville32> Ubuntu Almost-Monthly Newsletter
<somerville32> lol
<jenda> UMIWCOTMBIIDWOOLN
<jenda> Ubuntu Maybe It Will Come Out This Month But If It Don't We're Out Of Luck Newsletter
<somerville32> ;] 
<nixternal> why won't we have a UWN for half a month?
<nixternal> just because it is the holidays doesn't mean we get to slack damnit. it means more works, we are ubuntu's little helpers
<nixternal> s/works/work
<jenda> juliux: Good morning
<juliux> good morning jenda 
<jenda> nixternal: right ;)
<juliux> jenda, nice skript on ubuntuforums.org that sends out the birthday greetings
<jenda> juliux: Do you think you could write me up some info on your shirts so that I could put them up on diy.devubuntu.com?
<juliux> jenda, sure
<jenda> I only have one other shipping project to offer.
<jenda> cool
<juliux> jenda, but i have to find time, because i will travel home for christmas tommorow
<jenda> It's no hurry
<jenda> (But the sooner the better :) )
<jenda> People tend to ask me about shirts often, too.
<juliux> ok
<juliux> jenda, http://diy.devubuntu.com/index.php?sub=get where can if order the second poster?
<jenda> You can't, sorry.
<jenda> You can download it, though.
<jenda> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/DIY%20Material/Ubuntu_Posters_Roughcut/
<juliux> but the is get it the wrong category or?
<jenda>  Madpilot
<jenda> juliux: it's a working version, nothing on there is true ;)
<juliux> ah ok
<Madpilot> hmm? 
<slytherin> Can I provide any feedback on UWN 25 now?
<slytherin> tsmithe: ping
<jenda> slytherin: you're free to :)
<jenda> Feedback is very welcome.
<jenda> Madpilot: nuttin', just about the posters.
<Madpilot> yeah, saw that
<slytherin> jenda: Some paragraphs are duplicated in Changes in Feisty section. Specifically paragraphs about Guifications, Seahorse and irda-util
<jenda> Madpilot: still got any of the posters left? MagicFab would like one - no idea how near or far he is, though.
<jenda> Burgwork^
<Madpilot> I do, but I think he's in Montreal, which means he's almost closer to you in the Czech Rep. as he is to me ;)
<jenda> slytherin: ok, we'll relay that to somerville
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> birt
* jenda smacks keyboard
<jenda> juliux: cool, didn't know the forums had one ;)
<juliux> jenda, you mean the birthday greetings from the forum?
<jenda> juliux: yep
<tsmithe> howdy slytherin 
<tsmithe> did you say dupes in feisty changes????!
<tsmithe> argh god
<tsmithe> that section causes more trouble than it's worth!
<tsmithe> well, i'm removing them
* tsmithe is off
<tsmithe> for a couple of days
<tsmithe> i'll help with uwn when i'm back ;)
<tsmithe> bye cranky evil jenda
<jenda> I'm not cranky anymore ;)
<jenda> But you're still using enter as punctuation, and that can get me cranky quite quick.
<jenda> 
<jenda> danbuch929: aloha
<danbuch929> jenda: bon matin
<jenda> they don't say that, dan ;) 
<jenda> they just say bon jour, lame frenchmen, them 
<danbuch929> hehe
* danbuch929 peeks around for frenchmen
<jenda> (Although they do say it for evening and night... to confuse us)
<jenda> danbuch929: I just had a new idea for the site.
<jenda> But..
<jenda> I forgot.
<danbuch929> that is a problem
<danbuch929> to communicate information, one must remember it
<danbuch929> argh
<jenda> Memory I/O error...
<jenda> :)
<danbuch929> how will we solve this?
<jenda> Run a memtest, I'd say...
<jenda> and voila, it's back.
<jenda> :)
<danbuch929> I'm too volatile for that :-P 
<jenda> Yeah - I was thinking.
<jenda> We will have a page for juliux' shirts, and menza's stickers.
<jenda> (stickers that I'm shipping)
<danbuch929> good, yes
<jenda> How about having a page-ling for projects that people are about to do, but aren't sure of it yet? It could help generate feedback.
<jenda> It might be a bad idea filling the site with trash, too.
<danbuch929> hrm...
<jenda> For example, I'm not sure if I should do a re-run of them posters or not, wondering if it would be worthwhile having a page for that... or not.
<jenda> Yeah, I might be inclining towards not, myself now ;) As you can see, I haven't had time to think about it much :)
<danbuch929> would this somehow fit into the best practices section of "spread it"
<danbuch929> hehe
<jenda> I think it would be more fit in the shipping section, because I don't see that section filling up.
<danbuch929> gotcha
<jenda> People will be coming for ready-made materials...
<jenda> ...they'll see that we offer A, B and C, but not D-Z...
<jenda> ...if they know exactly what they want, they'll urge about it, I'm sure...
<jenda> ...but if they aren't completely sure,...
<jenda> ...and if we have a page about D-M, for example, of stuff that ain't out yet, but might be if people show enough demand...
<jenda> ...it might help show that demand.
<jenda> But a forum thread can do just that as well...
<danbuch929> I like your idea ...  but yes, I think that the forum is the place for it
<jenda> ...at the same time, I see no reason why not to have an 'under consideration page' which would have a picture, and a link to the forum thread.
<danbuch929> we can always set up a permalink to the relevant forum thread :-)
<danbuch929> HA
<jenda> 
<jenda> OK, I'll give this some thought...
<danbuch929> yes, I like all of the Digg-ness that's going on with our design
<danbuch929> I don't think it's a bad model to follow - it's familiar
<jenda> Diggness? :)
<jenda> I digg all the like-ness that's going on, for sure ;)
* jenda doesn't understand, BTW
<danbuch929> sorry.....  I was just referring to the fact that we're looking to make diy more of an aggregation of links
<danbuch929> ... with user voting
<danbuch929> ...and commentary
<danbuch929> ...like Digg.com (and many others, yes)
<danbuch929> it's, like... totally "Web 2.0" :-P
<danbuch929> I changed the tooltips, BTW ...  http://diy.devubuntu.com
<danbuch929> :-)
<jenda> hehe :)
<jenda> ok
<jenda> danbuch929: could they be vertically centered?
<danbuch929> will do - except....   it's a bit tricky
<jenda> ah
<danbuch929> it's actual text, not an image
<jenda> ok
<danbuch929> and the sizing is relative to the browser defaults
<jenda> text is good...
<jenda> I see.
<jenda> mm
<danbuch929> ...neither of which are particularly good excuses
<danbuch929> there's a way to do it...
<jenda> hehe :)
<danbuch929> I just can't get the CSS to work the way I'm expecting it to
<danbuch929> I'll prod beuno for help on this later today
<Burgwork> jenda: I don't have any posters
<jenda> Burgwork: did I say you do?
<Burgwork> right
<beuno> hello danbuck929
<jenda> beuno: hey there...
<jenda> I recommend using tab-completion.
<beuno> hey jenda
<beuno> lol
<jenda> 
<beuno> hmm, hello, danbuch929
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> I didn't think it would work
<danbuch929> hellooooo?
<beuno> thanks jenda
<jenda> np
<beuno> Dan, I was about to work on the webpage, should I go ahead and change everything into includes?
<danbuch929> that'd be great!
<danbuch929> I've got copies of the whole site hither and thither, so no worries!
<danbuch929> include to your heart's desire
<beuno> oh, I wasn't gonno overwrite it online, just upload to the dir
<beuno> but if you want...
<beuno> that change is gonno help me out with the programming
<beuno> and I cleaned up the code a bit while I was at it
<danbuch929> I'd encourage you to just edit everything inside "/" rather than "/proposed-changes/"
<danbuch929> it's in the best interest of the project to help you, the primary php coder :-)
<beuno> great then
<beuno> I like that option much better
* jenda nods
<beuno> I'm gonno try and get better performance out of the CSS also
<beuno> so you don't need 3d rendering enabled for it to be smooth  ;D
<danbuch929> beuno: sorry to take so long in replying ...  that's great!  Please prod and edit to your liking - whatever makes your job easier with PHP/MySQL
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> great
<beuno> doing it as we speak
<beuno> I'll upload to diy then
<danbuch929> excellent
<beuno> any idea whats delaying UWN 25?
<tonyyarusso> beuno: Overstretched people :(
<beuno> ;(
<beuno> anything I can do to help?
<beuno> or is it one of those things where only "X" can do it?
<Burgwork> 25 is out
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure - ask sommerville32 when he's around.
<tonyyarusso> So it is.
<tonyyarusso> Go go go 26!
<beuno> heh
<beuno> ok ok
<beuno> I'll get back to my php
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-21
<talk> hey jenda
<tonyyarusso> Burgwork: FYI, I added a gobby session for UWN on my server in case poningru's goes down, as discussed at our meeting.  Details on the wiki page.
<tonyyarusso> It won't have any of the files, but will at least be available for work.
<tonyyarusso> (Feel free to copy over anything you want there)
<lotusleaf> *tumbleweed*
<BHSPitLappy> *dying giraffe*
<lotusleaf> O_o
<somerville32> poningru, Where have you been?
<poningru> blargh?
<somerville32> Did I say you could goto blargh?
<poningru> busy with crazy christmas stuff with my parents :(
<poningru> I hate it here
<poningru> zero time
<poningru> and I am supposedly on vacation here
<poningru> I have been trying to setup my server here for the last two days
<poningru> ofcourse there is no time for that
<somerville32> I'll set it up for ya
<poningru> oh speaking of which zomg did anyone see the new gentoo gtk installer???
<poningru> I was blown away
<somerville32> Omg! no! linkie!!11?
<poningru> its teh graphical
<lotusleaf> gtk? meh..
<poningru> srsly
<somerville32> Omgz! For real? Does it have a poney?
<poningru> no :(
<poningru> but it does have a ponie :)
<poningru> you know what ponie is right?
<somerville32> What about a pony?
<poningru> sorry
<poningru> no pony for you
<somerville32> linky?
<poningru> the gtk installer for gentoo?
<poningru> http://www.michaeldolan.com/138
<somerville32> Looks... complicated.
<somerville32> Burgundavia, still no love letters :(
<poningru> but teh awesome
<poningru> anyway back to the server
<Burgundavia> somerville32: hmm
<poningru> I have to finish setting up apache and courier on here
<poningru> nn
<somerville32> Burgundavia, Did you read the backlogs for the irc-op meeting today?
<Burgundavia> nope
<lotusleaf> Burgundavia: yo
<Burgundavia> hey lotusleaf
<lotusleaf> hi somerville32
<somerville32> Hello lotusleaf 
<lotusleaf> what's shakin
* somerville32 is just about to go back to bed.
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: did you do any work on that xubuntu roughcut design?
<Madpilot> hi lotusleaf - no, haven't had a chance to
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: k
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: seasons greetings!
* lotusleaf gives everyone in here a fresh cup of warm apple cider
<Madpilot> lotusleaf, likewise - got any plans for Christmas?
<lotusleaf> Madpilot: yup, evoking several demons, you?
<Madpilot> drinking too much & hanging out with relatives, mostly
<lotusleaf> cool!
<Madpilot> might get a flight in if the weather holds
<lotusleaf> do you watch those ancient rudolph the claymation reindeer specials?
<Madpilot> don't think I've even heard of them
<lotusleaf> how about the nightmare before xmas
<Madpilot> that I've seen, though not recently. good fun.
<lotusleaf> know what I like to do for Christmas?
<lotusleaf> I have a special pair of goggles I made myself with demonic red eyes, I go out at night and run around with a small radio with taped demonic howls and noises
<lotusleaf> I took the demon noises from an actual exorcism
<Madpilot> ...
<Maczimus> hello room, is there a place that i can send people to that may be wondering what Ubuntu is that will show them differences from Windowz? Sort of like spread firefox?
<Maczimus> most of the people I have told about it have been pretty technically inclined but i'm talking about beginners.
<lotusleaf> Maczimus: show em one of the compiz/beryl videos on youtube ;)
<lotusleaf> Maczimus: you could always show them your box if you have it installed, or on a livecd
<Maczimus> yeah, that would be cool
<lotusleaf> Maczimus: send them to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ for one thing
<Maczimus> too bad i can't get compiz working. i am still a noob with linux but i have been using it far more than windowz lately
<Maczimus> got starcraft installed too! awesome...
<lotusleaf> Maczimus: no? it's pretty simple, did you check out #ubuntu-xgl ?
<Maczimus> i have a radeon x200m chipset, read that the drivers only let you have 2d acceleration
<Maczimus> and in my official ubuntu book and ubuntu hacks i have tried on my desktop when i reboot i get the x server BSOD ha ha
<Maczimus> but i got my broadcomm wireless working and i love it. the forums are very helpful.
<lotusleaf> Maczimus: you might enjoy #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntuforums, lots of chatty people there =)
<Maczimus> oh sorry
<lotusleaf> no need for apologies, it's all good =)
<lotusleaf> just suggesting a channel with more eyes and mouths
<Maczimus> didnt know there was an offtopic ha ha thanks
<lotusleaf> =) np
<rjian> Burgundavia: can u give me the link of UWN 26??
<Burgundavia> rjian: on the wiki, just a sec
<Burgundavia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26
<rjian> Burgundavia: thnx.. writing updates for UBUntu-ph team..
<Burgundavia> cool
<rjian> Burgundavia: wer will i write it? LoCo news??
<Burgundavia> yes, loco news
<rjian> Burgundavia: ah ok.. hehehe did u see the x-mas edition?
<Burgundavia> sort of
<Burgundavia> yet another nasty hack
<rjian> Burgundavia: hehehe another also is the satanic edition..
<Burgundavia> the fun never ceases
<rjian> Burgundavia: hehe i like the design on x-mas edition... perfect for x-mas gift to give... hehe
<rjian> Burgundavia: how can i create a links? like click here.. to shorten the link??
<rjian> Burgundavia: done writing.. :)
<Burgundavia> rjian: rocking
<rjian> Burgundavia: i also post the x-mas edition is it ok? features and wer to get it...
<Burgundavia> sure, we can edit as needd
<Burgundavia> we like to cover derivs
<rjian> Burgundavia: hehe ok thnx..
* jenda sets alias on /uwn %n:
<jenda> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue26
<jenda> You can find issue 25 of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue25
<jenda> muhehe
<lotusleaf> jendafish
<lotusleaf> UWN 25 is out?
<lotusleaf> woot!
<lotusleaf> jenda: how's your wesnoth experience goin?
<jenda> lotusleaf: I played for a bit, finished the official campaigns.
<lotusleaf> jenda: try multiplayer yet? That's where the hooks of addiction clamp down
<jenda> I found out that I was mainly craving to play Under the burning Suns again :)
<jenda> nope... and you said exactly why ;)
<lotusleaf> ha
<lotusleaf> you finished *all* the official campaigns? what about the one with the swamp and the dragon?
<jenda> Which one's that?
<jenda> I think I skipped one or tow.
<jenda> two.
<jenda> But only those that I've played before.
<lotusleaf> you know, it's been quite sometime, so I don't remember. I bet someone in #wesnoth could tell you, though. It's quite a cool map as you fight your way through all sorts of strange creatures even some blobs that replicate when you destroy them, up till the dragon cave.
<jenda> Right, I played that one ;)
<jenda> I think it's the Rise of Wesnoth.
<lotusleaf> yeah that was a nice one
<lotusleaf> the dragon was easy to beat, I just edited the save file ;)
<jenda> lol
<jenda> I charged at it with a bit of cavalry ;)
<jenda> it had no chance - was gone with the first three blows.
<lotusleaf> you climbed the mountain with calvary?
<jenda> no, the silly thing flew out into the open.
<lotusleaf> lucky you
<lotusleaf> my guys had to walk into it to get its attention
<lotusleaf> anyway, you should try multiplayer wesnoth just once for the experience
<jenda> no ;)
<jenda> Or, not now, just before the exam period.
<lotusleaf> lol
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:poningru] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 released, UWN 26 in progress for Dec 30th | gobby server will die on Dec 20th
<danbuch929> jenda: how do you pronounce "Vnoka"  ???  :-)
<MenZa> Can I take a guess?
<MenZa> Fa-notsj-kah
<danbuch929> shoot!
<danbuch929> Menza: thanks!
<MenZa> I've been to Czech Republic once... no idea if that's correct though
<danbuch929> hehe
<jenda> MenZa: wrong ;)
<MenZa> Damnit ;)
<danbuch929> HA!
<jenda> Vaah - notch - kah
<MenZa> So close.
<MenZa> (my notsj = notch)
<danbuch929> jenda: thanks!
<MenZa> Well, the  in Cesk isn't that long, is it?
<jenda> pretty long...
<jenda> about the same as in "ma" (english - mother ;))
<danbuch929> jenda: we're making a batch tonight 
<danbuch929> :-)
<jenda> a _batch_? :)
<jenda> is that 5 or 10 vnokas? :)
<danbuch929> 3 loaves
<danbuch929> :-)
<jenda> whoa
<jenda> that's a lot :)
<danbuch929> well... braids of 4, 3, and 2
<jenda> ah, I see :)
<jenda> that's proper ;)
<jenda> We haven't actually made one in my family... for about 15 years :/
<danbuch929> I'm tryin' to keep it real
<jenda> Tell me how it came out, if it comes out good, we'll have to do it next year :)
<danbuch929> will do!
<nixternal> oy marketeers
<danbuch929> ahoy
<jenda> hey, nix
<jenda> Long time no see - what's been up with you?
<jenda> (ltns - not counting yesterday ;))
<nixternal> hey silly, remember talking yesterday :)
<nixternal> hahahahahaha
<nixternal> you know what i love about the United States?
<jenda> umm...
<nixternal> Rosey O'Donnel and Donald Trump feude rules the airwaves as big news
<jenda> no?
<jenda> :)
<jenda> I love Swiss Lindt Chocolate...
<nixternal> I think I am moving to the North Pole, last I heard they weren't at war
<jenda> and I swear to god you can't buy it outside of the states.
<danbuch929> wow ....  /me is so proud
<nixternal> Swiss Lindt Chocolate ey?
<nixternal> I have never had it before. In Chicago we have a ton of candy manufacturers and candy stores (probably part of the reason why we are deemed the fattest city in the world)
<jenda> nixternal: yep :)
<jenda> I'm saving two pieces in my window, where it's cool.
<nixternal> hehe
<jenda> Father brought me back a bag when he visited ;)
<nixternal> http://www.lindt.com/2865/2866.asp
<nixternal> I know what you are talking about now...once I seen the logo...my mom loves that chocolate
<jenda> DAMN
<jenda> ALL the neighbouring countries have them :/
<jenda> That's what I have in my window ;) http://www.lindtusa.com/shop_product_detail.cfm?PID=1065&PageNum_GetProducts=1
<Jucato> excuse me, I'd just like to point out a slight error in UWN 25: K-3D is put under "Changes in Feisty - KDE", but is not a KDE app. http://www.k-3d.org/wiki/FAQ#The_name_begins_with_K_but_it.27s_not_a_KDE_app_.3F.21.3F 
<jenda> oh, thanks Jucato
<jenda> Burgwork: ^
<Jucato> np :)
<Jucato> great job, btw. I know it's not easy to make a weekly newsletter, so kudos to you guys :)
<jenda> Burgwork: ^
<jenda> ;)
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> well then, I'm off. bye! :)
<theCore> oh, before I forget
<theCore> thanks jenda for marketing #ubuntu-trivia 
<jenda> theCore: no probs ;)
<jenda> Test your Ubuntu l33tness at the weekly Ubuntu QUIZ! Be sure to join #ubuntu-trivia at <hour> UTC tonite. This weeks prize: <prize> Donated by: <sponsor>
<theCore> is it you that massacred my last name? :)
<jenda> I have an alias for it ;)
<jenda> theCore: yes :)
<theCore> haha
<theCore> an alias?
<theCore> for first time I see that for IRC
<jenda> really?
<jenda> I'm sure that's not true - you just don't know ;)
<jenda> All staff and ops are _loaded_ with aliases...
<theCore> how you do them?
<jenda> Settings - advanced - user commands is one way.
<theCore> jenda: ah. thanks
<jenda> np
<jenda> that's what staff is for ;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-marketing:somerville32] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Marketing Team's IRC channel | We're here to fix Bug #1 | Please sign up to the mailing list, ubuntu-marketing at lists.ubuntu.com | UWN 25 released, UWN 26 in progress for Dec 30th | gobby server will die on Dec 20th | CodySomerville (somerville32) is the new Co-Chief Editor for UWN
<tsmithe> jenda you can buy lindt in the uk
* MenZa has changed the topic to: meep meep!
* somerville32 changes MenZa's nick to menza.
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> :(
<tsmithe> :D
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-22
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-marketing.log
<beuno> hello
<beuno> it seems congrats are in order to somerville32
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> For what?
<beuno> CodySomerville (somerville32) is the new Co-Chief Editor for UWN
<somerville32> Oh, haha
<somerville32> Thanks
<beuno> (althou I had the idea you where before)
<beuno> how's UWN 26 coming along?
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> I don't think much is done on it yet
<somerville32> Feel free to start puttering away at it in the wiki :)
<beuno> ;D
<beuno> I probably will
<beuno> I'm gonno see what's left for the UWN 25 spanish translation
<beuno> what should I do with it once it's done?
<rjian> wow somerville32 he new co-chief editor.. congrats ahihih
<somerville32> Thanks :)
<rjian> :)
* somerville32 gets out his brand-new, shiny whip.
<beuno> somerville32: any idea what happened to the gobby server?
<somerville32> See topic
<somerville32> ;] 
<beuno> oh  ;(
<beuno> I had the spanish docs on there
<theCore> "gobby server will die on Dec 20th" - why?
<somerville32> Because we felt like it! :D
<somerville32> haha
<somerville32> no
<somerville32> Moving or something or another
* somerville32 twiddles his tumbs as he rebuilds his package.
<theCore> hehe
<poningru> re gobby: yeah sorry guys switching isps
<poningru> wont be back up till jan 4th
<poningru> working to get one setup down here
<elkbuntu> someone was supposed to set up an alternative to swap things over to
<poningru> yeah stupid verizon is giving me trouble with putting up a server
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-23
<MenZa> jenda, who has the book ;)?
<BHSPitLappy> me!
<MenZa> sifs
<lotusleaf> what book? the goetia?
<MenZa> Free as in Freedom
<MenZa> I winned it :P
<elkbuntu> jenda, are you around?
<jenda> elkbuntu: am now
<jenda> What's up?
<Madpilot> hey jenda 
<jenda> oi, Brian.
<elkbuntu> jenda, who deals with the loco sub forums? i need to retract a request made by someone purporting to request on behalf of the team
<elkbuntu> and i seem to have asked in the wrong channel anyway :
<elkbuntu> afk, dinner
<jenda> elkbuntu: sorry, was away.
<jenda> I can take care of that.
<elkbuntu> jenda, thanks
<elkbuntu> the idiot hasnt even listed himself on the members page, and decides he can speak for us
<jenda> CoC, Melissa :)
<elkbuntu> well... it was as restrained as i could manage
<jenda> elkbuntu: I don't see such a request anywhere...
<elkbuntu> ok, i can only take his word that he made the request, since he has never spoken with me, or replied to my email
<jenda> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=181
<jenda> That's where the request would be, and should be... and isn't.
<elkbuntu> thank goodness
<jenda> elkbuntu: do you think the changes I just made to the UWN could be somehow implemented in the template so that I didn't have to do it all over again each week?
<jenda> It's the 'this week's quiz' section.
<jenda> Which I'll do my best to manage every single week.
<elkbuntu> i think you should be able to
<jenda> How/link/help/hold-hand/hint please? :)
<elkbuntu> hehe... i usually just type in an invalid url to find templates
<jenda> aha :)
<jenda> elkbuntu: any tips on where I should put it in teh 'zletter?
<elkbuntu> where has it been going? i've been sort of disconnected from the past few issues
<jenda> well, I just chose a random spot above the regular pieces, and below the unique reports...
* jenda decides to give it a spot under LoCo news.
<lotusleaf> Burg in da house
<stefg> Ok, here's an idea I'm chewing on for quite a while: Canonical (or a whoever) could accept the coupons for Xin Vista, which come with all the shiny new boxes  under the Xmas tree, but for an Ubuntu DVD and , say, 3 months commercial support. (Best would be a boxed Ubuntu release with support agreement)
<stefg> guerilla style
<stefg> Even if not too many people would really accept that, the public announcement of it would be nice move :-)
<lotusleaf> coupons for what?
<stefg> The coupons for Windows Vista. The retailers put upgrade coupons with their boxes, not to worry people because 'Vista comes next month'
<stefg> So the average box comes with XP installed and a coupon.... now turn that into a coupon for a ubuntu-migration :-)
<lotusleaf> would the coupons be edible?
<stefg> hehe
<lotusleaf> sorry, it's that time of the year
* stefg thinks that lotusleaf sounds somewhat buddhist, and wonders what Xmas has to do with buddhists ...
<lotusleaf> stefg: Xmas was just a way to Christianize a pagan holiday =)
<stefg> c u in #ubuntu-offtopic, hehe
<lotusleaf> stefg: :)
<lotusleaf> stefg: you might want to try #ubuntuforums instead, religion is offtopic4offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<stefg> i see... so /j #42
<Burgundavia> stefg: most of the people who are receiving those coupons are end users, which are not Canonical's target market
<stefg> Burgundavia: yeah, that's true, and from the business point of view that's plausible. But the idea had such a nice 'What would happen, if...' aspect on it that i couldn't resist to point itout :-)
<Burgundavia> giving a free box set is a good idea, howevber
<lotusleaf> limited edition Ubuntu devteam collector cards!
<stefg> and as i said... the effect is not that there are millions of people migrating because of the offer. The effect lies in the announcement, that you can choose to have ubuntu, instead of Vista .... know what I mean ?
<stefg> PR effect
<stefg> guerilla marketing ... blah, blah ...
<lotusleaf> *<:O)
<lotusleaf> ^ clown ascii
<stefg> Xmas smiley... how cute :-)
<stefg> Santa-Smilie
<lotusleaf> stefg: have you joined the mailing list? all the cool cats are doing it
<stefg> lotusleaf: to be honest i read it for 2 months, last year... when i reinstalled, i decided to abandon the account... cough,cough
<lotusleaf> stefg: got a cold?
<tsmithe> obviously he has
<lotusleaf> is UWN also available in pdf form?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> why?
<tsmithe> could could always make one
<lotusleaf> tsmithe: no? hm.. would be cool 'tis all
<tsmithe> i guess
<tsmithe> what's wrong with wiki?
<lotusleaf> I never said there was anything wrong with anything =)
<lotusleaf> I just asked if there was a pdf form available =)
* lotusleaf wiggles toes
#ubuntu-marketing 2006-12-24
<Burgundavia> tsmithe: pdf is possible, just a minor headache to produce
<tsmithe> indeedy
<tsmithe> it wasn't me that was asking however
<Burgundavia> yep, saw that
* tsmithe has forgotten who was, and can't be bothered to ssh to server and check logs...
<Burgundavia> lotusleaf
<tsmithe> oh ja
* tsmithe has a very bad memory
<tonyyarusso> Speaking of pdf....
<tonyyarusso> Any way to combine multiple one-page pdf files into one long pdf?
<Burgundavia> yes, but I am not certain exactly how
<tonyyarusso> Do you know with what tool, or something that may narrow my search?
<tsmithe> copy/paste into openoffice?
<tonyyarusso> hehe, might work, but oh so sad
<MenZaLap> tsmithe: http://i.thefairest.info/funniest_thumbs/748xds.jpeg
<MenZaLap> You have to see that.
<Burgundavia> MenZaLap: midly rude
<MenZaLap> It's humour :P
<rjian> hello guyss...
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-17
<boredandblogging> somerville32: are you making changes to the UWN?
<somerville32> boredandblogging, yes :P
<somerville32> boredandblogging, Your lock timed out
<boredandblogging> somerville32: let me know when you are done
<somerville32> ok
 * somerville32 cries.
<somerville32> I'm trying to rewrite the eeePC article and I'm sick and firefox just crashed :(
<boredandblogging> somerville32: you want to send me your text?
<somerville32> boredandblogging, you can do that?
<somerville32> oh, I misread that
<boredandblogging> just paste it here or email it to me
<somerville32> I thought you were going to give me what I was writing but lost
<boredandblogging> lol
<boredandblogging> wish I could
<boredandblogging> maybe the wiki needs some auto-saving draft functionality
<boredandblogging> a la gmail
<somerville32> gmail is so slow these days :(
<boredandblogging> the new version is pretty fast for me these days
<boredandblogging> i'm going to save my changes to the UWN
<boredandblogging> somerville32: did you want to try to put your changes in again? I'm getting ready to release it
<somerville32> I'm typing as fast as I can :P
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: hey bud
<boredandblogging> johnc4510-laptop: hey
<johnc4510-laptop> how's it going
<johnc4510-laptop> LOL
<boredandblogging> not too shabby
<somerville32> Ok
<somerville32> I think I got it
<somerville32> Is it okay for me to save or should I send it to you otherwise?
 * johnc4510-laptop claps
<boredandblogging> somerville32: go ahead and save
<johnc4510-laptop> boredandblogging: MacGregor is a hot link in new members
<boredandblogging> johnc4510-laptop: ok, I'll fix it after somerville32 is done
<johnc4510-laptop> kk
<somerville32> done
<boredandblogging> somerville32: thanks
 * johnc4510-laptop waves at somerville32
<somerville32> erm
<somerville32> boredandblogging, there are still some edit conflicts I guess. You can fix them :P
<somerville32> johnc4510-laptop, Hi 
<boredandblogging> please digg: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Weekly_Newsletter_70
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-18
<falmeshon> do you think bill gates has every used ubintu?
<somerville32> ubintu? :P
<falmeshon> typo
<gerry> popey: ping
<ryanakca> boredandblogging: ping, I'm back in action for What is it?, since my dad got himself a new digital camera....
<ryanakca> still want it?
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-19
<boredandblogging> ryanakca: might be a couple weeks before we need it
<boredandblogging> might not put out an UWN this weekend
<retralsaint> hey all
<retralsaint> i'm looking to get started with the ubuntu marketing team - the internets tell me that this is the place to be?
<BHSPitMonkey> retralsaint, it's a pretty informal "team"
<BHSPitMonkey> what exactly are you looking to do
<somerville32> Anybody want some juice Ubuntu gossip? :P
<somerville32> Eww
<somerville32> Gah, I can't type this mor^H^H^Hafternoon.
<somerville32> Anybody want some juicy Ubuntu gossip? :P
<Burgundavia> somerville32: sure
<somerville32> Burgundavia, I heard from a certain birdy that certain federal departments in Canada are piloting a migration to Ubuntu
<boredandblogging> thats awesome news
<Burgundavia> very cool
<Burgundavia> any ideas which ones
<Burgundavia> ?
<somerville32> It has something to do with money
<somerville32> Basically, they're moving to everyone to Laptops at the same time too
<somerville32> At first, it'll dual boot windows and Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> ahh
<somerville32> But, you didn't hear this from me :)
<MenZa> :o
<MenZa> ooh good gossip
<somerville32> MenZa, I try my best ;]
<somerville32> Btw
<somerville32> The department that is piloting this is  Service Canada
<somerville32> The pilot will see 100 people move over to a dualboot
<somerville32> If it works, they'll migrate the other twenty-eight thousand workstations
<somerville32> btw, this isn't to go into the UWN :P
 * beuno promptly cancels the edit  :p
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> lol
<beuno> had a nice title and everything:  "Cody Sommerville conquers 28.000 desktops"
<somerville32> Thats a pretty precise number :P
<beuno> I can't reveale my sources
<beuno> (my typing is awful today)
 * somerville32 harvests more juicy info
<boredandblogging> somerville32: are they use canonical or third party vendors to do that?
<somerville32> They aren't at that point yet to decide.
<somerville32> But I imagine both
<somerville32> They'll higher contractors to bring in for a few years and also buy a vendor contract (ie. Canonical)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-20
<Tm_T> mmmgh
<boredandblogging> beuno: I'm around if you need to training draft reviewed
<LetterRip_> Greetings all - which channel or who might be appropriate for coordinating an effort to update the laptop testing team page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<LetterRip_> my thoughts are that a projecy should be arranged and then broadly advertised (Ie try and get slashdot, digg, etc. coverage) to have a specific meet up date for documenting as many laptops with current Ubuntu as possible
<LetterRip_> and the various solutions and workarounds
<LetterRip_> it would be good to have representatives from Canonical, as well as driver (ATI, NVidia) and kernel driver representatives on hand
<LetterRip_> and possibly representatives of the laptop manufacturers
<LetterRip_> sent question to marketing mailing list :)
#ubuntu-marketing 2007-12-23
<blazemonger> I want to do guerilla marketing for the ubuntu team
<blazemonger> and i'm all up for anything that makes a buck
<blazemonger> i' go around at skateparks i n the area w/ my friends and we pass out copies of Ubuntu
<blazemonger> Watersevenub: i want to do marketing 
<blazemonger> i'm up for anything that makes a buck 
<blazemonger> i can do art
#ubuntu-marketing 2008-12-21
<johnc4510-laptop> new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #122 is out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue122
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-14
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #172 is now available:
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue172
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-19
<pwnguin> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jldugger/4195954605/
#ubuntu-marketing 2009-12-20
<johnc4510> The new issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available: 
<johnc4510> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue173
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-22
<awanti007shivu> Hi to all
<awanti007shivu> I am from India. I want to start Ubutu Desktop and server support in India,Bangalore. So plz. could any one help me , how do i start this...
<pep`> laters o/
#ubuntu-marketing 2010-12-24
 * Linden940 is away: I'm busy
 * Linden940 is back (gone 00:01:47)
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-12-23
<Silverlion> hi there
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-12-24
<Silverlion> hi there!
#ubuntu-marketing 2011-12-25
<hostingCEO> Hi what kind of marketing are you doing lately for ubuntu
<hostingCEO> I have used it for a year 
<hostingCEO> quite impressive operating system
#ubuntu-marketing 2015-12-15
<malevasquez_> Hello
<MooDoo> hello
